# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  η χειροποιητη κλωσσομηχανη μου!!!

## IOANNIS

εκτος απο τα ηλεκτρονικα, σκεφτηκα να ασχοληθω και με κατι τελειος διαφορετικο. σας παρουσιαζω λοιπον την κλωσσομηχανη που εφτιαξα πριν 20 μερες, και σημερα αρχισαν να τρυπανε τα πρωτα αυγα!!!  :Tongue2: 

δεν αντεχω την πολλες σφαλιαρες........ μην με βαρατε....... :Rolleyes:

----------

lampaki (03-08-14), 

mack53 (28-04-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου Γιαννη ωραια ειναι μπραβο, βλεπω μπαταρια αν κοπει το ρευμα ετσι, ποσες μερες θελουν τα αυγα, μετρας και θερμοκρασια.

----------


## xazopartalos

Kαλα βρε Γιαννη πως σου ηρθε κατι τετοιο???

----------


## gf

> εκτος απο τα ηλεκτρονικα, σκεφτηκα να ασχοληθω και με κατι τελειος διαφορετικο. σας παρουσιαζω λοιπον την κλωσσομηχανη που εφτιαξα πριν 20 μερες, και σημερα αρχισαν να τρυπανε τα πρωτα αυγα!!! 
> 
> δεν αντεχω την πολλες σφαλιαρες........ μην με βαρατε.......



Με αλλα λογια.... εχεις φτιαξει θερμοστατη και χρονοδιακοπτη?
(πεινασα!  :Laugh:  )

----------


## Mihos

Ωραίο :Lol: . Πως ζεσταίνεις τα αυγά όμως; Με αντιστάσεις; Είχα φτιάξει κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο που δούλευε με λάμπες πυρακτώσεως αλλά... κάτι δε πήγε καλά και αντί για πουλάκια έφτιαξα... ομελέτα. Θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή με της θερμοκρασίες για να βγούν τα πουλάκια. Εσύ είχες αποτελέσματα;

----------


## Thansavv

Μπράβο Γιάννη!!. Μέχρι κι αυτή η συσκευή λαμπάτη έγινε....
Δεν πιστεύω να έβαλες τίποτα "ρωσίδες" μέσα... :Wink:

----------


## dbsjro

Ωραιο Γιαννη
Τα γυρω ηλεκτρονικα τι ειναι?
χρονοδιακοπτης και ρολοι?

----------


## IOANNIS

μια μερα εψαχνα κατι στο ιντερνετ, και κατα λαθος επεσα πανω σε ενα σιτε, που ασχολιοταν με τετοια πραγματα! διαβαζοντας μερικα πραγματα μου φανηκε ενδιαφερον, και ετσι εκατσα και κατασκευασα μια μηχανη απο απλη περιεργεια. (για να πω την αληθεια, δεν περιμενα να βγουν τα αυγα)
τα αυγα θελουν 21 μερες να βγουν. εμενα σημερα εσπασαν τα πρωτα 3, και εχουν περαση 19 μιση μερες.
εχω αγοραση ενα θερμοστατη,καθως και 2 λαμπες, και εχω βαλει και 3 θερμομετρα(σε διαφορετικα σημεια), καθως και ενα μεγαλο ανεμιστηρα στην πανω πλευρα της μηχανης, ωστε να ανακυκλωνη τον αερα και να εχει παντου η μηχανη(και συνεπως τα αυγα) την ιδια θερμοκρασια.

----------


## sofaki

*Καλή λευτεριά μέσα απο την καρδιά μου ευχομαι σε όλα τα αυγουλάκια!!!!!*
*είναι τ έ λ ε ι α ! ! !*

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε μιχαλη τα αυγα τα ζεσταινω με 2 λαμπες απλες στα 60W η καθε μια. ουτε εγω πιστευα ωα βγουνε τα πουλακια, αλλα σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα και ειχανε σπασει 3 αυγα!!!!  :Lol: 
φιλε θαναση τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. ενα απλο μ/σ χρεισημοποιησα που βρηκα μπροστα μου, με 2 τυλιγματα... ενα στα 9βολτ και ενα στα 12. με το ενα τυλιγμα τροφοδοτησα το θερμομετρο, και με το αλλο ενα 12V ανεμιστηρα μεσο ενος 7808. ο ανεμιστηρας με 12V γυριζε πολυ γρηγορα, ενω με το 7808, γυριζει πιο σιγα, και ανακυκλωνη ομορφα τον αερα μεσα στην μηχανη.
επεισης μεγαλη σημασια εχει, να υπαρχει υγρασια μεσα στην μηχανη απο 60 και πανω, και τις τελευταιες 2-3 μερες, γυρω στα 75 

αυτο ειναι το σιτε, απο οπου πηρα ιδεες για την κατασκευη!!!  :Smile: 
http://petbirds.gr/

----------

nasos! (27-02-12), 

nikosdrama (05-06-11)

----------


## briko

γιαννη διαβασε την σελιδα που σου εχω
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource...incubation.htm
αν εχεις καποια ερωτηση πες μου και τα αυγα πρεπει να σκασουν την20-21 μερα ποιο γρηγορα συμμενει εχει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια απο το κανονικο

----------


## tzitzikas

Γιαννη θα τα φας η θα τα έχεις για κατικοίδια? :Lol:  :Lol:  βγηκε κανενα κοτοπουλακι?δεν μας ειπες τελικα. 




> γιαννη διαβασε την σελιδα που σου εχω
> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource...incubation.htm
> αν εχεις καποια ερωτηση πες μου και τα αυγα πρεπει να σκασουν την20-21 μερα ποιο γρηγορα συμμενει εχει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια απο το κανονικο



αν βαλει και για λαμπες 2  813  push-pull θα βγουν με 2 κεφαλια  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## IOANNIS

> Γιαννη θα τα φας η θα τα έχεις για κατικοίδια? βγηκε κανενα κοτοπουλακι?δεν μας ειπες τελικα.



δυστηχως ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο!!! θα τα χαρισω σε μια γυναικα που εχει χωρο να τα μεγαλωσει!!! εγω δυστηχως δεν εχω χωρο να τα βαλω, για να τα μεγαλωσω! 
το απογευμα που εφυγα απο το σπιτι, δεν ειχαν βγει ακομα. μολις βγουνε θα ανεβασω φωτο!!  :Lol: 

παντος δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα, αντι για απλες λαμπες να βαλω 2-3 813 PSE η GU50..... να ξερετε οτι με βαλατε σε σκεψεις....

----------


## IOANNIS

τα πρωτα πουλακια αρχισαν να βγαινουν!!!  :Lol:

----------


## apa02gr

Μπράβο Γιάννη πολύ καλό. Την σταθερή υγρασία πως την πετυχαίνεις?

----------


## IOANNIS

> Μπράβο Γιάννη πολύ καλό. Την σταθερή υγρασία πως την πετυχαίνεις?



η υγρασια ειναι το προβλημα μου!!! τωρα βρεχνω μια πετσετα, και την βαζω μεσα στην μηχανη, και ετσι εχω υγρασια, αλλα πρεπει καθε 4-5 ωρες να την ξαναβρεχνω γιατι στεγνωνει. την επομενη φορα θα φτιαξω κατι ωστε να σταζει σταγονες νερου πανω στην πετσετα, η σε ενα σφουγαρι και να το κραταει σηνεχως βρεγμενο..... βασικα σκεφτηκα να βαλω εναν ορο(σαν αυτους που εχουν στα νοσοκομεια), με τον οποιο μαλιστα μπορω να ρυθμισω και ποσες σταγονες νερου, να σταζουν πανω στην πετσετα....  :Wink:

----------


## akir

Μόλις πετύχεις την υγρασία το επόμενο πρόβλημα
είναι να ρίχνεις καλαμπόκι να ταΐζονται!!!!
 :Cool:

----------


## apa02gr

καλή ιδέα αυτή Γιάννη. Μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο πιο αυτόματο αργότερα μετρώταντας υγρασία & θερμοκρασία και ελέγχοντας αυτά τα δύο αυτόματα (μέσω κάποιας ηλεκτροβάνας για την υγρασία).

----------


## VasilisL

Ποτε θα μας φτιαξεις ομελετα? :Tongue2: 
Δεν παλευεσαι καθολου! Ωραιος :Thumbup1:

----------


## Κωστης

Συνχαρητειρια ωραια τα καταφερες, και οσο για την υγρασια αν εβαζες αυτοματο ψεκαστηρα να ψεκαζει κατ'ευθειαν πανω στα αυγα ισως ειναι καλητερα. Και προσοχη της αλεπουδες αυτες με δυο ποδια.

----------


## gsmaster

Είχα κάνει κι εγώ κάποτε κάτι παρόμοιο... Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι το βασικότερο είναι η καθαριότητα του θαλάμου έτσι ώστε να μην έχουν μικροβια και αρρώστιες τα αυγά. Ένα δεύτερο είναι ότι θέλουν και γύρισμα συνέχεια αν γίνεται αυτόματο ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. Έβαλα 3-4 φορές, τις δύο πρώτες με καλά αποτελέσματα, τις άλλες απογοήτευση. Έβγαλα απο πάνω τα ηλεκτρικά και το κουτί το πέταξα.

----------


## TSAKALI

ωραια κατασκευη .. και ενδιαφερουσα.
ελπιζω να τα ταισες τα πουλακια.

υ.γ. εχω ακομη την απορια γιατι δεν την εβαλες στην
       παρουσιαση κατασκευων....

----------


## dalai

Για να εχεις καλυτερη υγρασια πρεπει να φτιαξεις καλυτερη μονωση στη μηχανη. Ετσι οι λαμπες δεν θα αναβουν συνεχεια για να ζεστανουν το χωρο, οποτε ο αερας δεν θα ξερενετε τοσο γρηγορα ,αλλα και οικονομια στο ρευμα θα κανεις .
Επισης για την περιστροφη των αυγων (η οποια ειναι απαραιτητη ) συνηθως χρησιμοπουνται μεταλικες ραγες .Φαντασου τες σαν δυο χτενες αντικριστες  που μια ερχονται κοντα, και μια απομακρηνονται. Ετσι τα αυγα που βρισκονται πανω στις ραγες περιστρεφονται ομαλα και διατηρουν τις αποστασεις τους.
Η θερμοκρασια καθοριζει επισεις το φυλο των πουλερικων. με διαφορα 2 C  αν θυμαμε καλα ,καθοριζεται αν θα βγουν κοτες ή κοκορια.
Ειχε φτιαξει στο ΤΕΙ ενας τρελος καθηγητης μας  :Smile:   απο εκει τα ειδα...

----------


## briko

> Η θερμοκρασια καθοριζει επισεις το φυλο των πουλερικων. με διαφορα 2 C  αν θυμαμε καλα ,καθοριζεται αν θα βγουν κοτες ή κοκορια.



αυτο γινετε μονον στα σαυροειδη η φιδια

----------


## tzitzikas

αντε να σου ζησουν. ειναι ευκολο να ζησουν χωρις κοτα να τα ταιζει? ποσα βγηκαν τελικα?

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. λοιπον τα νεοτερα ειναι τα εξης: τα αυγα τα εβαλα σε 2 φουρνιες... την πρωτη εβαλα 12 αυγα και μετα απο δυο μερες αλλα 17. απο τα πρωτα 12 βγηκαν 5 απο τα οποια το ενα μας αφησε χρονους  :Confused1:  . απο τα 7 που δεν βγηκαν τα 2 δεν ειχαν τιποτα, ενω τα αλλα 5 ειχαν πουλι μεσα, αλλα ειχαν πεθανει περιπου στην μεση της εκκολαψης.... :Unsure: 
τωρα απο σημερα μεχρι το σαββατο (τωρα εχουν τρυπηση 2 αυγα) περιμενω να βγουν τα υπολοιπα!!!!

και μια φωτο απο τα 4 κοτοπουλακια!

----------


## tzitzikas

τρωνε μονα τους η τα ταιζεις με καμια συριγγα? πιτουρο τρωνε?

----------


## IOANNIS

> τρωνε μονα τους η τα ταιζεις με καμια συριγγα? πιτουρο τρωνε?



μονα τους τρωνε!!!!  :Smile:  φυραμα τους δινω!!!

----------


## nikknikk4

τα αυγά από που τα βρήκες (προμηθεύτηκες) ?

.

----------


## weather1967

> τα αυγά από που τα βρήκες (προμηθεύτηκες) ?
> 
> .



Aπο Κλώσσα original υποθέτω Νικο  :Smile: .
Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα Γιάννη πολυ καλο.
Για να εχεις υγρασια μεσα στον χωρο απλα βαλε ενα μπολακη με νερο και οταν αδειαζει να το γεμιζεις.
Πως ειναι η φυση βρε παιδια ,αυτα τωρα τα κλωσσοπουλα ,οταν μεγαλωσουν δεν θα κλωσσήσουν ποτέ .Οτι βγαινει απο μηχανη δεν κλωσσάει.

----------


## IOANNIS

τα αυγα τα πηρα απο απο χωριο, απο κοτετσι που ειχε 15 κοτες και 3 πετεινους μεσα, με αποτελεσμα σχεδον ολα να εχουν μεσα πουλια!!!  :Smile: 

δεν θα κλωσσήσουν ποτέ, οσα πουλια βγαινουν απο μηχανη??? αυτο δεν το ηξερα!!!!!! παντως με αυτη την μηχανη, εχω μαθει παρα πολλα σε οτι αφορα κοτες και πουλακια!!  :Smile: 

μετα που θα τελειωσω με αυτη την φουρνια με τα αυγα, θελω να ξαναβαλω, αλλα θελω την βοηθεια σας και τις γνωσεις-γνωμες σας, ωστε να φτιαξουμε μια μηχανη οσο πιο καλα και σωστα γινεται, και να μην εχουμε καθολου απωλειες τον πουλιων!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## weather1967

> δεν θα κλωσσήσουν ποτέ, οσα πουλια βγαινουν απο μηχανη??? αυτο δεν το ηξερα!!!!!! παντως με αυτη την μηχανη,



Nαι Γιάννη οτι βγαινει απο κλωσσο-μηχανή δεν κλωσσάνε ,εκει ειναι το μεγαλειο της φυσης πως γινετε αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ,καταλαβαινουν τα κλωσσοπουλα οτι κατι δεν ειναι σωστο ? τι να πω,ρωτησε και ειδημονες πανω σε αυτο να στο επιβεβαιωσουν.

----------


## IOANNIS

μολις τωρα βγηκε και το πρωτο πουλακι, απο την δευτερη φουρνια με τα αυγα, και ειναι και γδυμνολεμακι!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## dovegroup

Να σου ζήσουν να τα χαρείς πεντόκιλα!!!
Αν και δεν θα τα χαρείς εσύ όπως τα λές.
Εύγε πολύ δημιουργική εργασία, πνοή ζωής...

----------


## lynx

Γιαννη στην αρχη μου εκανε εντυπωση που ασχοληθηκες με κατι τετοιο...ομως διαβαζωντας την εξελιξη του thread νομιζω ειναι καταπληκτικο που εφτιαξες αυτη την συσκευη και μπορεις να παρακαλουθεις απο κοντα ολο αυτο το εργο της φυσης!  :Smile: 

αληθεια το "Χ" τι ειναι? εκει στοχευουν τα πουλακια με το ραμφος τους για να βγουν απο το αυγο?!  :Lol:

----------


## IOANNIS

βγηκανε και αλλα....  :Lol:

----------


## Πέτροs

Γειά σού Γιάννη, καί μένα έχει εντυπωσιάσει τό κατόρθωμα σου.

----------


## GREG

O foto που βγαινουν τα κοτοπουλακια ειναι υπεροχες..!!!!!!!
μη ξεχνας φιλε   ΕΙΣΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ...!!!!!!

----------


## babisko

Μπράβο Γιάννη, πολύ ωραία, και κάτι διαφορετικό από ενισχυτές και διάφορα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά. 





> μη ξεχνας φιλε   ΕΙΣΑΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ...!!!!!!



Μάλλον η μητέρα τους θέλεις να πεις  :Tongue2:

----------


## tzitzikas

> βγηκανε και αλλα....



Γιαννη σιγουρα ειναι ζωντανα σε αυτη τη φωτο?  :Confused1:

----------


## jonaras

> Γιαννη σιγουρα ειναι ζωντανα σε αυτη τη φωτο?



Μάλλον ναι, απλά είναι πολύ αδύναμα..

Ωραία κατασκευή φίλε μπράβο μελλοντικά μπορεί να το κάνω και γω!

Πολύ ωραίες στιγμές-εικόνες!

αυτά που δεν αναπτύσσεται τίποτα μέσα είναι αγονιμοποίητα αυγά.. 

αυτά που βγήκαν θέλουν πολλή προσοχή.. ειδικά τώρα που είναι κρύος ο καιρός..

----------


## IOANNIS

> Γιαννη σιγουρα ειναι ζωντανα σε αυτη τη φωτο?



ζωντανα ειναι, αλλα ειναι εξουθενωμενα οταν βγουνε απο το αυγο.... :Rolleyes: 
αλλη μια φωτο που εβγαλα το απογευμα με τα 12 πουλακια μου!!!  :Lol:

----------


## lastid

Βάλτους μωρέ καμιά φωτογραφία με λιβάδια γύρω γύρω και κανένα φωτιστικό με μουσική για μωρά να κρέμεται!

----------


## Retired_raver

εγω ειχα φτιαξει κανα δυο τετοιες μεχρι που βρηκα την τελεια πατεντα μηχανης.Η κατασκευη εχει ως εξης....ενας ψηφιακος θερμοστατης (ρυθμιζουμε + - 2%) ακριβειας με NC-NO επαφες ενα κλασσικο πιστολακι για τα μαλια και ενα μικρο βεντιλατερ στα 220v.Eπειδη το προβλημα ειναι η υγρασια μιας και ο αερας ξηρενεται ευκολα για θαλαμο χρησιμοποιουμε ενα μικρο μινι μπαρ ψυγειο.Στο κατω μερος βαζουμε το πιστολακη και ακριβως απο πανω ενα ταψι με νερο ετσι ωστε να εχουμε καλη υγρασια.Στο πανω μερος του ψυγειου ανοιγουμε μια μικρη τρυπα και βαζουμε το ανεμιστηρακι εσωτερικα της,οχι πολυ μεγαλη τρυπα.Οταν θερμοστατης κοψει το πιστολακη η επαφη ηρεμιας NC δινει εντολη στο ανεμιστηρακη και κυκλοφορει τον αερα οπου τραβαει και λιγο απεξω και ανακυκλωνετε κιολας....με αυτον τον τροπο πετυχαινουμε πολυ καλη υγρασια σε συνεργασια με το νερο μεσα και ομοιομορφη κατανομη...τα αυγα που βαζουμε μεσα το μονο που θελουνε ειναι γυριζμα δυο φορες την ημερα και για να εχουμε τελειο αποτελεσμα σε παραγωγη τα αυγα που θα βαλουμε μεσα διαλεγουμε να ειναι μεσσαιο μεγεθος και με ενα δυνατο φως κοιταμε να εχουνε μεσα σπορο...φαινετε ευκολα.Με αυτην την μηχανη που σας περιεγραψα απο τα 80 αυγα που εβαζα σε 3 σχαρες δεν επεσα ποτε κατω απο τα 75 πουλια και εβγαζα και γαλοπουλα,φαραωνια και φασιανους.οι θερμοκρασιες διαφερουν λιγο μονο....προσοχη το πιστολακη να μην ειναι μεγαλο να μην μεταβαλει γρηγορα την θερμοκρασια οπως και το ανεμιστηρακη να μην φυσαει σαν τρελο...

----------


## giorgos

Εγώ έχω φτιάξει 2 μηχανές εδω και 5 χρόνια στους γονείς μου που μένουν επαρχία...απο τότε δεν έχουν αγοράσει ξανά απο το εμπόριο.απο τα 45 αυγά που χωράει η μια βγαίνουν απο 30 εως 37 περίπου κοτόπουλα.
Απλή κατασκευή φενιζόλ για το κουτί
θερμοστάτης σαν αυτόν που έχει ο καυστήρας 0 - 90 βαθμούς
και ένα θερμόμετρο ηλεκτρονικό ( των 8 ευρώ)
με 4 λάμπες των 40 βάττ και ένα τεψάκι απο κάτω απο τη σχάρα με νερό για να υπάρχει η υγρασία που χρειάζονται.
Γύρισμα καθε πρωί και βράδυ.καλό είναι πρίν βάλουμε τα αυγά στη μηχανή να μείνουν μια μέρα σε όρθια θέση.τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες πρίν βγούν τα πουλιά χαμηλώνουμε ενα βαθμό τη θερμοκρασία και σε συχνα διαστήματα τα ψεκάζουμε με ενα ψεκαστήρι με νερο ώστε όταν βγούν να μην κολάει η μεμβράνη πάνω τους.
καλή επιτυχία στη συνέχεια γιάννη


Επίσης Γιάννη να ξέρεις οτι όταν γίνουν 10 ημερών τα πουλάκια πρέπει να πάς στο φαρμακείο και να ζητήσεις σταγόνες που τους ρίχνεις στα ματια.είναι το εμβόλιο τους
Αν τα κρατήσεις στη συνέχεια βάλε τα σε ένα κουτι η μικρό χώρο με μια λάμπα μέσα για να ζεστένονται και να τρώνε όλο το 24ωρο...¨)
υπάρχουν ιδικές λάμπες ir φωτισμού (κόκινο φώς)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αν τα κρατήσεις στη συνέχεια βάλε τα σε ένα κουτι η μικρό χώρο με μια λάμπα μέσα για να ζεστένονται και να τρώνε όλο το 24ωρο...¨)
> υπάρχουν ιδικές λάμπες ir φωτισμού (κόκινο φώς)



αυτο συνηθως το κανουμε για να μεγαλωσουν γρηγορα και να τα φαμε συντομα  :Cursing:

----------


## IOANNIS

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας!  :Smile: 
σημερα εκατσα και τελειοποιησα την μηχανη μου!!!  :Rolleyes:  περιμενω σχολια και βελτιωσεις.......
καταρχην εφτιαξα ενα ξυλινο τελαρο και καρφωσα μια πετσετα γυρω απο αυτο. μετα εβαλα τον ορο και σταζει πανω στην πετσετα(οσες σταγονες σταζουνε εξατμιζονται κιολας, και ετσι δεν τρεχει το νερο απο την πετσετα μεσα στην μηχανη). μετα εβαλα και μια λαμπα 12βολτ απο πισω, ετσι ωστε να ζεσταινεται η πετσετα, και να εχω μεγαλυτερη εξατμηση του νερου!!  :Wink:  η υγρασια τωρα μπορει να ρυθμιστη απο τα 55-85%, μεταβαλοντας την συχνοτητα που σταζουν οι σταγονες, πανω στην πετσετα. 

και μερικες φωτο

----------


## IOANNIS

και 3 φωτο ακομα  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos

Γιάννη μην ξεχάσεις να τους βάλεις και αναπνευστήρα με οξυγόνο όταν βγαινουν απο το αυγό.... λολ  :Tongue2:

----------


## jonaras

Ωραίος ρε! είναι να μην το έχεις! να είσαι σίγουρος πως στο κοντινό μέλλον θα κάνω και γω την προσπάθεια μου(λίγο άσχετος με ηλεκτρονικά αλλά θα τα βρούμε χαχα)

Το ανεμιστηράκι(επειδή είμαι και άσχετος) είναι στα 12volt;

----------


## sofaki

καλά δε παλευεται...εχει πάθος και μεράκι ο Γιάννης!!!!!!!!! 
ιδέα :Σκέψη: ......εγώ λέω να κανουμε ένα διαγωνισμο κλωσσομηχανών!!! :Biggrin: θα βάλουμε ολοι μαζί ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αυγών και όποιος βγάλει τα περισσότερα κοτοπουλάκια θα κερδίσει μια κλωσσομηχανή κατασκευασμένη απο τον Μαγκάιβερ Ιoannis!!! :hahahha:

----------


## rap4ever

giorgos : έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ να φτιάξω με φελιζολ αλλα το πρόβλημα είναι με το κύκλωμα που πρέπει να φτιάξω..
μπορείς να μου δόσης λεπτομερειακά τι εξής κάνει για το κύκλωμα για να κρατάς σταθερές θερμοκρασίες κτλ????

----------


## georgz

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK674Gpx_zo"]YouTube- You Don't Mess With The Zohan- Cow Training HQ[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

Υπάρχει εδώ στο link, μια φορητή μηχανή με αυτόματη ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας, υγρασίας και μηχανισμό περιστροφής των αυγών.
Είναι πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένη,απλή στη χρήση και λειτουργεί και σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρισμός.
Με την προσεκτική σχεδίαση έχει ελαχιστοποιηθεί η χρήση των ευαίσθητων υλικών όπως: ολοκληρωμένα, μετασχηματιστές, λάμπες, θερμοστάτες κλπ.

Δοκιμασμένη και εγγυημένη απόδοση σε πολύ καλή τιμή !!

Στη φώτο, η αριστερή είναι βοηθητική μηχανή ενώ η δεξιά (η μικρή) είναι η κύρια μηχανή.  :Wink: 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες : http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## yzf906

McGyver ποιο link εννοείς? Αυτό που οδηγεί στη wikipedia δεν έχει φωτός από επωαστήρες.

----------


## GREG

πολυ καλο ........

----------


## klik

> ...μια φορητή μηχανή...πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένη...



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 





> ...δεν έχει φωτός από επωαστήρες....



συγκεντρωσουυυυ :Tongue2:

----------

lepouras (14-02-11)

----------


## yzf906

> συγκεντρωσουυυυ



Τελικά είχα καπνίσει κάτι που με χάλασε!!!!
Τέτοιες κλωσσομηχανές έχω 6 + 4 που έχουν και κύκλωμα ήχου που κάνει κουακ-κουακ επί 24ώρου βάσεως με ενισχυτή γύρω στα 100 watt έκαστη και οι οποίες αρέσκονται και στο πλατσούρισμα στη στέρνα που τους έφτιαξα!!!!

Το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή οι συγκεκριμένες μηχανές κατασκευάστηκαν επίσης από μηχανές και δεν είναι προϊόν φυσικής διαδικασίας, δεν κλωσσάνε τα αυγά που κάνουν αλλά κατά το μεσημέρι φωνάζουν να πάω να πάρω τις πρώτες ύλες για ομελλέτα.

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να φτιάξω και εγώ μια επωστική μηχανή ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του κουμπάρου μου ο οποίος έχει τρέλα με τα φαγώσιμα φτερωτα δίποδα (ανεξαρτήτως κυκλώματος ήχου). 

Ioannis αν διαβάζεις ακόμη το thread έχω δύο ερωτησούλες:
Χρησιμοποίησα 8 λάμπες 25 watt για να έχω πιο ομοιόμορφη κατανομή θερμοκρασίας και ένα fan που βρήκα στα 220 volt. Θερμοστάτη ακριβείας (θεωρητικά) επαγγελματικό ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο (απόκλιση 0.3 βαθμούς) και για την υγρασία το σύστημα με τον ορό του ioannis και ψηφιακό υγρόμετρο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι το θερμόμετρο δείχνει διαφορετική θερμοκρασία στις τέσσερις γωνίες του θαλάμου. Να πιστέψω τη λογική μου ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει ή να εμπιστευτώ το θερμόμετρο (και δύο άλλα των 10 ευρώ που έχω)? Επίσης ο ανεμηστήρας που χρησιμοποίησα, καθότι παλιός και ψιλοσκουριασμένος δεν γυρνάει γρηγορα και το ρεύμα αέρα δεν φτάνει στα αυγά. Πειράζει ή να βάλω έναν 12βολτο από pc που νομίζω ότι θα γυρνάει πιο γρήγορα?


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Φιλικά

Αντώνης

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα αντωνη. καταρχην δεν πιστευω να ειναι απαραιτητο να βαλεις  8 λαμπες 25 watt, αλλα πρωτα απο ολα πες μας τη διαστασεις εχει η μηχανη. στην δικια μου εχω βαλει 2 λαμπες 60W και η διαστασεις της μηχανης ειναι 50cm μηκοςΧ50cm υψοςΧ30cm πλατος.  
τωρα σε ενα φιλο που εφτιαξα πριν κατι μερες αλλη μια μηχανη, αλλα λιγο πιο μεγαλη 50cmΧ50cmΧ50cm, εβαλα 2 λαμπες 75W.
τωρα ειναι λογικο το θερμόμετρο να δείχνει διαφορετική θερμοκρασία στις τέσσερις γωνίες του θαλάμου, γιατι εχεις βαλει μικρο ανεμηστηρα. 
ο ανεμηστηρας απο το pc δεν κανει. αγορασε ενα πιο μεγαλο στα 12βολτ και θα κανεις δουλεια.  :Smile:  
ειναι λογικο  στο κεντρο της μηχανης, να ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλη η θερμοκρασια (περιπου 0,2-0,4βαθμούς) απο οτι στις γωνιες!

----------


## briko

> Χρησιμοποίησα 8 λάμπες 25 watt για να έχω πιο ομοιόμορφη κατανομή θερμοκρασίας και ένα fan που βρήκα στα 220 volt. Θερμοστάτη ακριβείας (θεωρητικά) επαγγελματικό ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο (απόκλιση 0.3 βαθμούς) και για την υγρασία το σύστημα με τον ορό του ioannis και ψηφιακό υγρόμετρο.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι το θερμόμετρο δείχνει διαφορετική θερμοκρασία στις τέσσερις γωνίες του θαλάμου. Να πιστέψω τη λογική μου ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει ή να εμπιστευτώ το θερμόμετρο (και δύο άλλα των 10 ευρώ που έχω)? Επίσης ο ανεμηστήρας που χρησιμοποίησα, καθότι παλιός και ψιλοσκουριασμένος δεν γυρνάει γρηγορα και το ρεύμα αέρα δεν φτάνει στα αυγά. Πειράζει ή να βάλω έναν 12βολτο από pc που νομίζω ότι θα γυρνάει πιο γρήγορα?



Βάζουμε 2 λάμπες 60 η 75 Wγια το λόγο ότι με το πολύ άνοιγμα σβήσιμο καίγονται πολύ συχνά όποτε για να μην πέσεις στην περίπτωση να σου καεί η λάμπα έχεις 2.
Βάζεις ένα ανεμιστήρα από PC να φυσήξει πάνω στις 2 λάμπες και έχεις και άλλους 4 ανεμιστήρες στις 4 πλευρές του κουτιού για κυκλοφορία αέρα.
Μετά από αυτό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας

----------


## yzf906

Κατ' αρχήν παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντησή σας. Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:
Οι διαστάσεις του κουτιού (οι καθαρές) είναι 50x50x50 και είναι φτιαγμένο από μελαμίνη. Τον ανεμιστήρα που είχα βάλει τον έβγαλα χθες το βράδυ και τον αντικατέστησα με τέσσερα μικρά 12βολτα τα οποία τα έχω βιδώσει στην οροφή σε απόσταση 1 εκ. περίπου από το καπάκι. Βάζοντας το χέρι μου στο ύψος που θα είναι τα αυγά, ίσα ίσα που καταλαβαίνω την ροή του αέρα. Δεν έβαλα μεγάλους γιατί αυτοί οι μικροί (περίπου όσο αυτοί που μπαίνουν στους μικροεπεξεργαστές) μου ήταν πρόχειροι και γιατί φοβήθηκα ότι ένας μεγάλος θα έκανε μεγάλο ρεύμα αέρα μέσα στο κουτί. Οι λάμπες μου είναι βιδωμένες στην οροφή και όχι κρεμασμένες με το καλώδιό τους όπως έχω δει στις δικές σου φωτογραφίες Γιάννη. Οπότε σκέφτομαι σήμερα το βράδυ να κάνω τα εξής: Θα βάλω τους τέσσερις μικρούς στα δύο πλαϊνά τοιχώματα του κουτιού να φυσάνε τις λάμπες και θα πάω να αγοράσω έναν μεγάλο να τον βάλω στην οροφή να φυσά προς τα κάτω.
Προτείνετε μήπως να ανοίξω μια μικρή οπή πάνω από τον μεγάλο ώστε να τραβάει αέρα από έξω και μια μικρή χαμηλά για εκτόνωσση? Ή  έτσι θα δημιουργούνται στροβιλισμοί και απώλειες με αποτέλεσμα την ανομοιόμορφη θερμοκρασία? Η περιβάλλουσα θερμοκρασία που έχω στο υπόγειο όπου εγκατέστησα τη μηχανή είναι 10-15 βαθμοί. Ο τρελοκουμπάρος μου είπε ότι καλύτερα να ανοίγω το κουτί μια φορά τη μέρα ώστε να αλλάζει πλήρως ο αέρας. Τέλος Γιάννη επειδή το υγρόμετρο που έχω παραγγείλει δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη, πόσες σταγόνες το λεπτό ρίχνεις εσύ? Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει το δικό σου σύστημα με τον ορό.

Και μια ερώτηση ακόμη. Είδα στο δίκτυο σε ένα pethsop κλωσσομηχανή ερασιτεχνική πλαστική για 20 αυγά κότας 145 Ευρώ. Πολλά δεν είναι? Εχει πάρει το μάτι σας κάτι άλλο?

Αυτά τα ολίγα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Φιλικά

Αντώνης

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον παιδια ωραια πραγματα φτιαχνετε... παλια και ο πατερας μου ασχολουνταν με αυτα... να σας πω 2-3 πραγματακια που εμαθα και εγω?
λοιπον φανταζομαι ολοι βαζετε αχυρα σαν στρομα για τα αυγα (σητες λαμαρινες κλπ κλπ μπορει να τραυματισει τα πουλακια οταν βγουν) επισης τα αχυρα μπαινουν και για να τραβιξουν ποιο γρηγορα την υγρασια απο τα πουλακια οταν βγουν... τωρα κατω απο τα αχυρα καλο ειναι να μπει λιγη αμμος γιατι λειτουργει σαν συσωρευτης θερμοτητας και μας βοηθαει να κραταμε την θερμοκρασια ποιο σταθερη... επισης καλο ειναι στις λαμπες να μπουν καποιου ειδους λαμαρινα για να μην χτυπαει η ακτινοβολια τους τα αβγα... και οι ανεμιστηρες καλο ειναι να τους κλεινουμε 1-2 μερες πριν βγουν τα πουλακια γιατι οταν βγαινουν ειναι υγρα και το παραμικρο αερακι τα κρυωνει (οπως κρυονουμε εμεις οταν βγαινουμε απο το μπανιο)... οσο για την διαφορες θερμοκρασιας στο εσωτερικο του κουτιου δεν ειναι και κακο... βοηθαει στο να βγουν πουλακια διαφορετικου ειδους (βεβαια αυτο γινεται μονο στις πρωτες μερες επωασης) οσο για τους αγοραστους θερμοστατες να ξερετε οτι εκτος απο την θερμοκρασια ρυθμιζετε και το διαφορικο που συνηθως ειναι στους 2-3 βαθμους....
οσο για την υγρασια εγω θυμαμε λιγο νερακι ριχναμε στην αμμο καθε 2 μερες και ηταν αρκετο

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ο τρελοκουμπάρος μου είπε ότι καλύτερα να ανοίγω το κουτί μια φορά τη μέρα ώστε να αλλάζει πλήρως ο αέρας.



ναι πρεπει να αλλαζει ο αερας μα ετσι και αλλιως θα το ανοιγεις 2 φορες την ημερα για να γυρισεις τα αβγα... και μην ανχωνεσε να το κανεις γρηγορα γρηγορα γιατι και η κοτα φευγει για να παει να φαει και μπορει μεχρι και 15 λεπτα να κατσει μακρια απο τα αβγα... οσο για την υγρασια δεν ειναι και τοσο κρισιμο... εγω θυμαμε οτι για μια μηχανη 40 αβγων  για μια παρτιδα λεγαμε περιπου 3λιτρα νερο θα παρει συνολικα

----------


## yzf906

> ...να ξερετε οτι εκτος απο την θερμοκρασια ρυθμιζετε και το διαφορικο που συνηθως ειναι στους 2-3 βαθμους....



Τι εννοείς διαφορικό NEMESIS?

----------


## briko

> Οι διαστάσεις του κουτιού (οι καθαρές) είναι 50x50x50 και είναι φτιαγμένο από μελαμίνη.



πιο πυθανο ειναι να βγαλεις βακτιριδια και ιους.
το περιβαλον θα πρεπει να εναι καθαρο και η μελαμινη ειναι οτι χειροτερο.
στο κουτι θα πρεπει να εχεις και καποιες τρυπες για αερισμο.
η υγρασια ειαι σχεδον κρισημη (εχεις ανοχη περιπου 10-15%)
βαλε ανεμηστηρες για pc 12in
οσο για το φυλο του πουλιου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλαξει αν εχεις μικροτερη η μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια (το ανεκδοτο για το πως πιανεις αγορι που λεν σε καποιον που εχει πολλα κοριτσια ειναι για αυτη την περιπτωση)

----------


## Nemmesis

> οσο για το φυλο του πουλιου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλαξει αν εχεις μικροτερη η μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια



κατσε... αν το φυλο δεν καθοριζετε απο την θερμοκρασια τοτε απλα ειναι γονιμοποιημενο μεσα στην κοτα σωστα? αλλα ετσι οταν βγει το αβγο δεν θα πρεπει κατεθειαν να κρατιεται στην θερμοκρασια επωασης? τα αβγα ομως μπορουν να μεινουν ανετα και 15μερες πριν κατσει κλωσσα η κοτα... τι ακριβως παιζει?

----------


## briko

Από ζωολογία δεν ξέρεις και πολλά.
Ο κόκορας δίνει στην κότα το σπέρμα και αυτή το αποθηκεύει ακόμα και για ένα μήνα!!!
Σε κάθε αυγό υπάρχει ήδη το σπερματοζωάριο του κόκορα άρα έχει ήδη καθοριστεί αν είναι κότα η κόκορας.
Σε κάποιο πτηνοτροφείο που είχα πάει μου είχαν πει ότι το αυγό αν είναι μικρό βγαίνει κότα ενώ αν είναι μεγάλο βγαίνει κόκορας.
Ακόμα και ένα μήνα μπορείς να τα έχεις αποθηκευμένα και να επωαστούν

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι σε site με ζωολογους βρισκομαι? τεσπα... παντος απο τα δικα μου πειραματα η υγρασια δεν ειναι και τοσο κρισιμη οσο της τελευταιες μερες που πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλητερη για να μαλακωσει το κελυφος... τωρα για ακριβεια +-15% δεν ξερω αν το πετυχεναμε αλλα απο τα 60αβγα φταναμε να εχουμε 50 κοτες ολοκληρες και οχι 60πουλακια που στην 10μερες πεθαιναν τα μισα...  τωρα τα εχει παρατησει ο πατερας αλλα τον βλεπω οταν βγει στην συνταξη να το ξανασχοληθει με τετοια

----------


## yzf906

Παιδιά ευχηθήτε μου καλή τύχη. Μόλις έβαλα την πρώτη 10άδα αυγά. Τελικά πήρα έναν 12 εκ ανεμιστήρα 12 βολτο και τον έβαλα σε απόσταση 5 εκ από την οροφή για να έχει χώρο να τραβάει, 4 μικρούς των 4 εκ να φυσάνε στις λάμπες και ορό για υγρασία. Σκέφτηκα να βάζω τα αυγά 10 κάθε μέρα μέχρι να φτάσω στα 40 που χωρά η μηχανή.
Οσο για τα ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα μου πρήξανε τα κάκαλα!! Οτι θέλει δείχνει το καθένα.
Γιαυτό λοιπόν έβαλα 2 ενυδρίου και έχω την θερμοκρασία στους 38.5 βαθμούς και υγρασία να παίζει ανάμεσα 50%-60%. Φωτογραφίες με ρην πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## briko

στο post no11 ειχα δωσει μια διευθηνση      αυτη
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource...incubation.htm 
εκει λεει αναλυτικα τα παντα 
με 38.5C θα τα βρασεις

----------


## yzf906

Καλά και με προλαβες. Εκανα μαμακία με την μετατροπή F σε C. Eυχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## geroukis

Καλημέρα. Με λένε Κώστα, είμαι από Λάρισα και χθες τυχαία σας βρήκα... Παρ' όλου που από ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα, έφτιαξα και γω μια μηχανή, την οποία θα δείτε στο προσωπικό μου site που φτιάχνω τώρα. Είχα πριν σελίδα στο geocities με όνομα agriopoulia, αλλά έκλεισε... Θα χαρώ να τα λέμε συνέχεια.... http://users.sch.gr/kgeroukis

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλημέρα. Με λένε Κώστα, είμαι από Λάρισα και χθες τυχαία σας βρήκα... Παρ' όλου που από ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα, έφτιαξα και γω μια μηχανή, την οποία θα δείτε στο προσωπικό μου site που φτιάχνω τώρα. Είχα πριν σελίδα στο geocities με όνομα agriopoulia, αλλά έκλεισε... Θα χαρώ να τα λέμε συνέχεια.... http://users.sch.gr/kgeroukis



ΚΑΛΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ!!!! ωραια η κατασκευη σου.. μια ερωτηση μονο. ειχες κανενα προβλημα οταν βγαιναν τα πουλακια να σκαλονουν στην σιτα τα ποδαρακια τους και να τραβματιζοντε?

----------


## briko

> προβλημα οταν βγαιναν τα πουλακια να σκαλονουν στην σιτα τα ποδαρακια τους και να τραβματιζοντε?



 την τελευταια μερα σαν υποστρομα βαζουμε μια πετσετα η σταλακομενες εφιμεριδεςη κατι παραπλυσιο

----------


## geroukis

Προφανώς θα ενοείς τη σίτα που είναι στο ράφι της εκκόλαψης. Όχι... Ποτέ δε συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο...  Η άλλη σιτα που φαίνεται πάνω από το λεκανάκι για νερό, είναι για να μη πνίγονται ορισμένα που πέφτουν κάτω από το ράφι αφού βγουνε από το αυγό... Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει κάτι να κάνω ώστε να μη μπορούν να πηδήσουν κάτω (από το πίσω μέρος του ραφιού)....

----------


## yzf906

Κώστα καλωσήρθες και από εμένα. Φανταστικό το άρθεο σου για την επώαση-εκκόλαψη. Είσαι επαγγελματίας του είδους ή απλά ένθερμος χομπίστας? Φανταστική η μηχανή σου. Μου έδωσε πολλές ιδέες για την επόμενη. Μια ερώτηση: Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι και αυτός από κουζίνα θερμού αέρα μαζί με την αντίστασή του ή η αντίσταση είναι από αυτές που οι κουζίνες έχουν στο πάνω μέρος του φούρνου και ο ανεμιστήρας άσχετος? Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το διαφορικό της θερμοκρασίας δεδομένου ότι αυτές οι αντιστάσεις ψιλοαργούν να αρχίσουν να θερμαίνουν και όταν σβήσουν αργούν να κρυώσουν?

Επίσης μια σκέψη και για τους υπόλοιπους. Αντί για λάμπες θα μπορούσε ίσως να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα πιστολάκι για μαλλιά μέσα στο θάλαμο?

----------


## briko

> να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα πιστολάκι για μαλλιά μέσα στο θάλαμο?



Ανετα μονον που θα πρεπει να το κανεις μια μικρη εγχειρηση για να βραχυκυκλωσεις καποιες επαφες

----------


## Nemmesis

> Προφανώς θα ενοείς τη σίτα που είναι στο ράφι της εκκόλαψης. Όχι... Ποτέ δε συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο...  Η άλλη σιτα που φαίνεται πάνω από το λεκανάκι για νερό, είναι για να μη πνίγονται ορισμένα που πέφτουν κάτω από το ράφι αφού βγουνε από το αυγό... Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει κάτι να κάνω ώστε να μη μπορούν να πηδήσουν κάτω (από το πίσω μέρος του ραφιού)....



οχι... εννοω αυτα που λες "πεφτουν κατω" για ειναι τελειος ατσουμπαλα και αν μπει κανα δαχτυλο τους σε καμια τρυπα θα το σπασουν προσπαθοντας να κουνηθουν... αν δειτε εκει που πουλαν κοτοπουλακια πολλα εχουν αυτο το προβλημα...

----------


## geroukis

Καλησπέρα.
Παναγιώτη με καμιά από τις σίτες δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με τα πόδια των νεοσσών...
Αντώνη χομπίστας είμαι.. Η αντίσταση είναι 200 watt και ζήτησα και μου την έφτιαξε ηλεκτρολόγος που ασχολείται με αντιστάσεις και επισκευές ηλεκτρικών συσκευών. Επειδή είναι μικρή σε Watt ανεβαίνει και πέφτει 0,2 βαθμούς πάνω και κάτω. Ζητάω δηλ. από το θερμοστάτη πχ 38 και το περισσότερο είναι 38,2 και το λιγότερο 29,8. Αυτές που λες του grill είναι νομίζω 1000 με 1500 watt και εκεί υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα.
Η φτερωτή δεν έχει σχέση με κουζίνα. Την αγόρασα μαζί με το μοτέρ της από κατάστημα που πουλάει ανταλλακτικά ηλεκτρικών συσκευών. Προσοχή γιατί υπάρχει και φτερωτή που ρουφάει ενώ εμείς θέλουμε να φυσάει αέρα...
Αυτή τη στιγμή πειραματίζομαι με φτερωτή ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας που είναι διαφορετική σα μορφή από τις κλασικές φτερωτές (νομίζω είναι για κουζίνες siemens)... Και αυτή με το μοτέρ τα πήρα από κατάστημα που έχει ανταλλακτικά. Ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα είναι οτι το μοτέρ μπαίνει έξω από τη μηχανή... Θα δούμε...
Πιστεύω να βοήθησα λίγο...

----------


## yzf906

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω ένα ψιλοθέμα με τα θερμόμετρα. Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει από ηλεκτρονικό των 8 ευρώ μέχρι επαγγελματικό υποτίθεται ακριβείας των 30 ευρώ. Εχω δοκιμάσει ενυδρείου και χτες σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω και υδραργυρικό φαρμακείου που μετράμε τον πυρετό. Ο θερμοστάτης μου είναι ηλεκτρονικός με ρύθμιση ενός βαθμού και ρύθμιση του διαφορικού. το θερμόμετρο του φαρμακείου μου δείχνει είτε 37,2 είτε 38,2 ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση (38 ή 39) στον θερμοστάτη. Δοκίμασα να μετακινήσω τον αισθητήρα του θερμοστάτη σε διαφορετικό ύψος αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά. Εχετε αναφέρει ότι η ιδανική θερμοκρασία είναι 37,6 σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα που έχει δημοσιευτεί στο thread. Καμιά ιδέα για να πειράξω αυτόν τον έρμο το μισό βαθμό. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει χρησιμοποιώντας το θερμόμετρο του φαρμακείου ότι η θερμοκρασία στα διάφορα σημεία του κουτιού πάιζει περίπου μισό βαθμό.

----------


## briko

WELCOME TO THE CLUB
εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει ότι κυκλοφορεί από θερμόμετρο στην αγορά και είχα πάντα διάφορες θερμοκρασίες
στο τέλος βρήκα ένα πιστοποιημένο από ΕΜΥ και έκανα πιστοποίηση και στα δικά μου DS όποτε από καμιά 10αρια που είχα βρήκα 2 που ήταν σωστά
πάντως οι διαφορές είναι μικρές (στα DS) και καλύτερα να χάνεις λύγο παρά να τα βράσεις

----------


## geroukis

Καλημέρα.
Για μένα ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μετρήσεις θερμοκρασία είναι υδραργυρικό (από φαρμακείο) όπου τη μύτη την έχουμε μέσα σε μπάλα από κερί ή πλαστελίνη. Αργεί βέβαια να σου δώσει τελική ένδειξη, αλλά σου δίνει πραγματικά τι έχει μέσα το αυγό.
Να μου πιτρέψετε να πω 2 κουβέντες σχετικά με τη θερμοκρασία. Μπορεί να είναι από τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες για μια επιτυχή επώαση και εκκόλαψη, αλλά το 95 με 100 F δεν είναι και απόλυτο.
Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μηχανή, τόσο μεγαλύτερες αποκλίσεις θα υπάρχουν στη θερμοκρασία. Στη δική μου που χωρά 200 αυγά κότας, έχω διαφορά από το θερμότερο έως το ψυχρότερο σημείο μέχρι και 2,5 βαθμούς!!!!!! Ακόμα και στα πρώτα αυγά που είναι κοντά στην αντίσταση, η δεξιά μεριά έχει διαφορά από την αριστερή ανάλογα πως φυσά ο ανεμιστήρας. Ο ανεμιστήρας δεν διώχνει ομοιόμορφα μπροστά τον αέρα.
Όλα τα αυγά που βάζω μέσα τα αριθμώ με ένα μολύβι και έτσι ξέρω κάθε αυγό σε ποιο ράφι είναι και σε ποια θέση. Λοιπόν τα αυγά που δε βγαίνουν δεν είναι από την ίδια θέση της μηχανής λόγω της περισσότερης ή λιγότερης θερμοκρασίας όπως θα πίστευε κανείς. Οι θέσεις αυτών που δε βγαίνουν είναι διάσπαρτες στη μηχανή, και το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω (ή δε βγάζω) είναι ότι μάλλον φταίνε τα ίδια τα αυγά. Απλώς με τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας το πρώτο αυγό που θα βγει μέχρι το τελευταίο μπορεί να έχουν μέχρι και 3 μέρες διαφορά.
Αυτά, να μη σας ζαλίζω και περισσότερο....

----------


## yzf906

Τελικά και εγώ κατέληξα στο υδραργυρικό φαρμακείου και κατάφερα να σταθεροποιήσω τη μηχανή στους 37,4 βαθμούς. Προς τι η πλαστελίνη ή το κερί που ανέφερες Κώστα?
Επίσης μια ερώτηση για τον αερισμό. Την ιδέα για την κλωσσομηχανή την πήρα από έναν τρελαμένο κουμπάρο μου. Αυτός και κατά συνέπεια και εγώ δεν έχουμε ανοίξει τρύπες στις μηχανές για αερισμό αλλά ανοίγουμε την πόρτα τελείως δύο φορές την ημέρα κατά το γύρισμα των αυγών και την αφήνουμε ανοικτή κάνα τρίλεπτο με πεντάλεπτο. Οι διαστάσεις είναι 50χ50χ50 και έχει μέσα 40 αυγά. Τέλος ποια κατά τι γνώμη σου είναι η καλύτερη τροφή για τους νεοσσούς ?

----------


## geroukis

Αντώνη καλησπέρα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή το θερμόμετρο σου δείχνει τη μέγιστη θερμοκρασία που έχει εκείνο το σημείο. Δηλαδή αν η θερμοκρασία κυμαίνεται από 38 μέχρι 39 για παράδειγμα, θα σου δείξει 39. Εμάς δε μας ενδιαφέρει αυτή, αλλά η μέση θερμικρασία, γιατί στην ουσία αυτή θα έχει το αυγό, λόγω του ότι αργεί να ζεσταθεί και να κρυώσει. Βάζοντας λοιπόν το θερμόμετρο μέσα σε μια μπάλλα κεριού ή πλαστελίνης, έχουμε τη μέση θερμοκρασία του σημείου.
Σχετικά με τον αερισμό. Αυτό που διαβάζω σχεδόν παντού, είναι να αποφεύγουμε να ανοίγουμε τη μηχανή όσο το δυνατόν μπορούμε, όχι τόσο για την απώλεια θερμοκρασίας, αλλά για την απώλεια υγρασίας. Θα μου πεις οι κλώσσες δε σηκώνονται; Σηκώνονται αλλά καμιά μηχανή δε θα φτάσει την αποτελεσματικότητα της κλώσσας. Στη μηχανή μου έχω 2 τρύπες στην οροφή διαμέτρου 5 εκ. μια δεξιά και μια αριστερά και μια πίσω και για να μπαίνει φρέσκος αέρας αλλά και να μειώνεται η υπερβολική υγρασία. Αυτό με το άνοιγμα της πόρτας το διάβασα πρόσφατα σε ένα site για αυγά χήνας, χωρίς όμως να σημαίνει οτι η μηχανή δεν αερίζεται κανονικά.
Επίσης την υγρασία, πρέπει να τη μετράμε με τα αυγά μέσα, γιατί χωρίς αυγά είναι μικρότερη. Βάζοντας τα αυγά τα οποία αποβάλλουν υγρασία, η σχετική υγρασία αυξάνει και μπορεί να γίνει υπερβολική με ανεπιθύμητες συνέπειες.
Τους νεοσσούς τους κρατάω για 2 με 3 ημέρες μέχρι δηλαδή να τους πάρουν αυτοί που μου έδωσαν τα αυγά λόγω έλειψης χώρου. Αυτές τις λίγες ημέρες τους δίνω φύραμα για νεοσσούς. Τα περδικάκια, φασιανάκια θέλουν αρχικά υψηλές πρωτείνες για αυτό και δίνουμε σκουλήκια και εμπλουτίζουμε το φύραμα με σογιάλευρο...
Νάμαστε πάντα καλά...

----------


## yzf906

Να σου πω τι έχω παρατηρήσει σχετικά με την υγρασία. Εχω μέσα ένα ηλεκτρονικό μετρητή υγρασίας και ένα σύστημα ιατρικού ορού για να ρυθμίζω την ποσότητα νερού που πέφτει πάνω σε ένα τελάρο με ύφασμα τοποθεςτημένο στην πίσω πλευρά της μηχανής. Την κρατώ σταθερά γύρω στο 55%. Οταν ανοίγω την πόρτα η υγρασία πέφτει ακαριαία σχεδόν στο 15-20% αλλά όταν κλείσω πάλι μέσα σε μισή ώρα ξαναπάει στο 55% οπότε υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω ότι με ανησυχεί είναι ο αερισμός γιατί έτσι όπως τα λες με κάνεις και φοβάμαι μην πάθουν ασφυξία τελικά τα εμβρυα. Επίσης φοβάμαι ότι αν ανοίξω τρύπες για αερισμό θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα ρεύματα αέρα που θα δημιουργηθούν στην ανομοιόμορφη θερμοκρασία στα διάφορα σημεία της μηχανής. Κάτι ακόμη, όταν τα αυγά εκκολαφθούν πόσο αφήνεις τους νεοσσούς μέσα στη μηχανή πριν τους βάλεις στη θερμαντική λάμπα? Μέχρι να στεγνώσουν? Θα στεγνώσουν όμως με υγρασία 65% μέσα στο κουτί? Τέλος ακούω για αυτό το "φύραμμα". Από τι αποτελείται συγκεκριμένα?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Αντώνης

----------


## geroukis

Καλημέρα.
Όντως το αυγό αναπνέει. Όλες οι μηχανές έχουν τρύπες για εξαερισμό. Μη νομίζεις ότι γίνονται τρομερά ρεύματα αέρα και σου αλλάζουν τη θερμοκρασία.
Τους νεοσσούς τους βγάζω μόλις στεγνώσουν. Στεγνώνουν μια χαρά μέσα στη μηχανή.
Το φύραμα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το ξέρεις. Το βρίσκεις σε μαγαζιά που πουλάνε άλευρα-φυράματα-ζωοτροφές. Είναι αλεσμένοι σπόροι πχ. σιτάρι , καλαμπόκι, σόγια κτλ εμπλουτισμένο με βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία και δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο βάζουν μέσα (ιχθυάλευρα). Για αρχή είναι μια χαρά, αλλά σα μεγαλώσουν καλύτερα να το κόψεις και να δίνεις καθαρούς σπόρους για πιο υγιεινή διατροφή.
Νάμαστε πάντα καλά.....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συγχαρητήρια για την μηχανή η οποία κρίνεται στη βάση του ότι δουλεύει, πολύ περισσότερο έχει σχέση με ζωντανούς οργανισμούς έστων νοημοσύνης... κότας!!!

Η φυσική της εξέλιξη θα μπορούσε να είναι η κοτο-πιτο-μηχανή σύμφωνα με την ταινία κινουμένων σχεδίων Chicken Run (ελληνιστί: Οι κότες το έσκασαν), όπου θα μπορούσε να γίνεται παραγωγή πιτών με κομμάτια κότας (ψημμένα) αναμεμιγμένα με φρέσκα λαχανικά και επένδυση (dressing) sauce!!! Ασφαλώς αστειεύομαι αλλά η συκεκριμένη μηχανή έφερε στο μυαλό μου τη συγκεριμένη ταινία. Σίγουρα είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό ως προς τα συνηθισμένα θέματα του forum, πολλές φορές ξαναβρασμένα και σίγουρα νομίζω πως θα ήταν κάτι που δεν θα προτεινόταν εύκολα σε συναδέλφους που αναρωτούνται το θέμα της πτυχιακής τους...

Χαιρετώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## yzf906

Κώστα ευχαριστώ κατ' αρχήν για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις σου. Εχω ακούσει για το φύραμα, άλλωστε ο κουνιάδος μου που έχει αγελάδες ελευθέρας βοσκής, πριν ξεκόψει τα μοσχαράκια από τη μαμά τους, τα ταϊζει "φύραμα" αλλά τελικά η λέξη είναι μια γενική έννοια που περιλαμβάνει οτιδήποτε αλεσμένο από δημητριακά έως πουρέ!!! Απλά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει ακριβώς να περιέχει που να είναι ιδανικό για τους νεοσσούς (βιταμίνες κτλ). Επίσης ανέφερες πιο πριν κάτι για αντιβιοτικό στο νερό τους. Γνωρίζεις παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες και αναλογίες ή να ρωτήσω κτηνίατρο? Επίσης διάβασα κάτι, δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν στο forum ή στο site σουμ για σταγόνες - εμβόλιο στα ματάκια των νεοσσών. Γνωρίζεις λεπτομέρειες?

Οσον αφορά το θέμα του αερισμού, χθες το βράδυ έκανα το εξής: Ανοιξα μια τρύπα 10 χιλ ακριβώς πάνω από τον ανεμιστήρα και 2 τρύπες 10 χιλ στα δύο πλαϊνά τοιχώματα στο πιο χαμηλό σημείο τους, κάτω από τη σχάρα με τα αυγά. Ο ανεμιστήρας ανακυκλώνοντας τον αέρα τραβάει λίγο φρέσκο, συμπιέζει τον υπάρχοντα μέσα στη μηχανή και από το κάτω μέρος βγαίνει κρύος αέρας ο οποίος ούτως ή άλλως ήταν στο κάτω μέρος της μηχανής. Το CO2 είναι πιο βαρύ από τον αέρα (κάτι που έμαθα από το CSI) άρα πρέπει να αποβάλλεται και το CO2 που μαζεύεται στη μηχανή από την εκπνοή των αυγών. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτή η ποσότητα είναι αρκετή για τους νεοσσούς όταν εκκολαφθούν. Η ποσότητα αέρα που βγαίνει είναι τόση όση ίσα ίσα να σβήσει ένας αναπτήρας αν τον βάλεις δίπλα στην τρύπα. Πιστεύω ότι τα 40 αυγά δεν χρειάζονται παραπάνω αέρα. Η θερμοκρασία παραμένει σταθερή χωρίς πρόβλημα. Η υγρασία μειώθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας αλλά το ξεπέρασα αυξάνοντας λίγο την παροχή νερού στη μηχανή.

Σήμερα θα φτιάξω ένα αυγοσκόπιο από αλουμινένιο φύλλο και μιά λάμπα 40watt. Ξέρεις από ποια μέρα και μετά είναι διακριτό το έμβρυο μέσα στο αυγό? Ηδη πέρασαν 8 μέρες από τότε που έβαλα την πρώτη παρτίδα αυγών μέσα στη μηχανή.

Φιλικά

Αντώνης

----------


## geroukis

Καλημέρα.
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι ζητάς φύραμα για νεοσσούς. Το κάθε εργοστάσιο παραγωγής, έχει τη δική του συνταγή....
Εμβόλιο στο μάτι γίνεται για την ψευδοπανώλη, Πότε κτλ, δεν ξέρω. Ρωτάς τον κτηνίατρο που θα το αγοράσεις.
Στο νερό ρίχνεις teramicyn plus (τεραμικύνη) το οποίο περιέχει πέρα από αντιβίωση και βιταμίνες. Έχει πορτοκαλί χρώμα και γι' αυτό το αναφέρουμε και σαν "πορτοκαλάδα". Δοσολογίες και τα σχετικά στο φακελάκι...
Σχετικά με τον αερισμό, όσο περισσότερο αερίζονται, τόσο καλύτερα... Αυτά που είναι αντίστροφα είναι αερισμός και υγρασία.
Από την 7 μέρα και μετά μπορείς να ωοσκοπήσεις τα αυγά.
Νάμαστε πάντα καλά....

----------


## yzf906

Κώστα καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου. Που θα πάει θα το μάθω το άθλημα!!

Αντώνης

Παιδιά για να ανεβάσω εικόνα στο site πρέπει να την ανεβάσω σε κάποιον server ? Καμιά οδηγία ?

----------


## yzf906

Κώστα καλημέρα και πάλι. Εχω μια ακόμη ερωτησούλα αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο. Ενα από τα αυγά που έχω στη μηχανή, εμφάνισε στην επιφάνειά του μια κρούστα σε μερικά σημεία σαν ξεραμένο ασπράδι. Στην λάμπα όμως φαίνεται να έχει μέσα κάτι. Το έχεις δει ποτέ?

Αντώνης

----------


## yzf906

> Κώστα καλημέρα και πάλι. Εχω μια ακόμη ερωτησούλα αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο. Ενα από τα αυγά που έχω στη μηχανή, εμφάνισε στην επιφάνειά του μια κρούστα σε μερικά σημεία σαν ξεραμένο ασπράδι. Στην λάμπα όμως φαίνεται να έχει μέσα κάτι. Το έχεις δει ποτέ?
> 
> Αντώνης




Τελικά είχε ψοφήσει το πουλάκι. Το έμβρυο ήταν σχηματισμένο σε μέγεθπς περίπου 3 εκ. αλλά είχε αρχίσει να αποσυντίθεται γιατί τα υγρά του αυγού ήταν μαύρα.

----------


## geroukis

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να είχε κάποιο ράγισμα το κέλυφος του αυγού...

----------


## klik

Τελικά θα έχουμε κλωσοπουλάκια για το πάσχα ή μόνο τσόφλια;  :Biggrin:

----------


## yzf906

Χθες το βράδυ άρχισαν να σπάνε τα πρώτα αυγά. Καλά όταν άκουσα το πρώτο τσίου κατουρηθήκαμε οικογενειακώς!!!!! Η κόρη μου (7 χρ) ήδη άρχισε να δίνει ονόματα!!!!!

----------


## yzf906

Μάγκες με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι είμαι ο περίφανος μπαμπάς 7 μέχρι τώρα κλωσσόπουλων τα οποία φαίνεται να χαίρουν άκρας υγείας. Περιμένω εναγωνίως τα υπόλοιπα 31!!! 

Κώστα σε υπερευχαριστώ για μια ακόμη φορά για τις απαντήσεις σου και το κατατοπιστικότατο site σου

----------


## yzf906

12 !!! and rising !!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γεια σου πατριώτη με την κλωσσομηχανή σου. :Thumbup:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Να σου ζήσουν τα 7-άδιμα!!!

Καλημέρα!

----------


## geroukis

Γεια και χαρά.
Νομίζω οτι έχω αναφέρει, πως το ρεύμα το ξέρω, αλλά από ηλεκτρονικά είμαι ...κουμπούρι.
Επειδή στο εμπόριο δε βρήκα κάτι έτοιμο, πόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει ένας υγροστάτης (εκ του θερμοστάτης); Δηλαδή, όπως δουλεύει ένας θερμοστάτης, ακριβώς το αντίστοιχο αλλά με την υγρασία. Μόλις η υγρασία πέσει κάτω από κάποιο επιθυμητό σημείο (που θα μπορώ να ρυθμίσω) να δίνει εντολή σ' ένα ρελέ (πχ. να ανοίγει μια ηλεκτροβάνα).
Πόσο θα κοστίσει;
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;
Νάμαστε πάντα καλά.....

----------


## yzf906

Κώστα νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας. Κατ' αρχήν πρέπει να βρεθεί στο εμπόριο το στοιχείο εκείνο που θα μετρά την υγρασία αφ'ενός και θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με έναν συγκριτή.

Το δικό μου πανηγύρι πάντως τελείωσε !!! Από 40 αυγά βγήκαν 22 κοτοπουλάκια. Τι λέτε για το ποσοστό?

Αύριο βάζω καινούργια φουρνιά μαζί με παπάκια.

----------


## thanasis3332

Ειμαι απο ξανθη και μονταρω και εγω μια κλωσσομηχανη ειμαι στα τελειωματα.Αν παρακολουθητε ακομα το φορουμ πειτε τα νεα σας.

----------


## yzf906

Καλώς ήρθες στο thread των θετών γονιών των φτερωτών και νοστιμότατων πτηνών!!!

Στη διάθεσή σου για οποιοαδήποτε βοήθεια.

Εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες έβγαλα τη δευτερη φουρνιά κοτοπουλάκια (15 από 22 αυγά) και τώρα βγαίνουν παπάκια. Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί 7!!

Σου στέλνω pm με το τηλέφωνό μου αν θες να βρεθούμε

Αντώνης

----------


## thanasis3332

Φωτο απο την πατεντα μου 300 αυγα ,εδω στην πρωτη δοκιμη με 174

----------


## thanasis3332

128 πουλια

----------


## herctrap

δεν διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω 

αλλα καποτε με τον παππου φτιαχναμε και πουλουσαμε 

απο αφρολέξ απο ξυλο

αυτοματες ημιαυτοματες

εδω ειναι μια που μας εχει περισεψει

ειναι αυτοματη τελειως

με θερμοστατη και 12v μοτερακι 

1 μ/σ

2 ρελε για την κινηση του μοτερ

1 ρελε για την λαμπες

κατι διακοπτακια απο λαμαρινα 

και ενα εξαεριστιρα 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTXDgSGtVv8"]YouTube- My homemade incubator, with auto eggs rotation[/ame]


και τα α πουλια κατι μερες μετα απο την εκκολαψη 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVagvdSON8k"]YouTube- You put eggs you get birds - homemade incubator[/ame]

και αφου μεγαλωσαν

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61qTleBLns4"]YouTube- Chicken birds from my homemade incubator[/ame]

----------


## FISIKOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τόσος πολύς κόσμος που να ασχολείται με το θέμα.
Κατασκευάζω εκκολαπτικές κ επωαστικές μηχανές (επαγγελματικές) για τα δημόσια εκτροφεία, τις κυνηγετικές ομοσπονδίες,τους κυνηγετικούς συλλόγους και σε πολλά ιδιωτικά εκτροφεία. 
http://ekkolaptikes-mixanes.forumgreek.com/forum.htm
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...&v=wall&ref=ts

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια τριβής με το θέμα έμαθα τα εξής: 
-ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιούμε λάμπες για την θέρμανση (τα νεογέννητα έχουν την τάση να τρέχουν προς το φως με αποτέλεσμα τα ποδοπατάνε το ένα το άλλο)
-το ιδανικό είναι να γυρίζουμε τα αυγά κάθε ώρα. αν το κάνουμε χειροκίνητα είναι καλό να τα γυρνάμε τουλάχιστον 6-7 φορές τη μέρα.
-Η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι αυστηρά 97-102 φαρενάιτ (με ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη πετυχαίνω 99-100)
-το θέμα υγρασία είναι ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο. στις μεγάλες μου μηχανές (3500 αυγά πέρδικας) βάζω ηλεκτρονικούς υγρασιοστάτες που ελέγχουν ειδικό σύστημα αύξησης υγρασίας. στις μικρές, για να κρατηθεί η τιμή χαμηλά, δεν βάζω υγρασιοστάτη αλλά τις μετράω με συγκεκριμένες επιφάνειες από σκαφάκια με νερό.

για όποια επιπλέον πληροφορία χρειάζεστε, anakouti@gmail.com.

φιλικά 
Αντώνης

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. :Biggrin:  ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΤΙΑΧΝΩ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ (50*40*60) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΩ :Angry:  ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Rolleyes:

----------


## navar

τα πράγματα είναι απλά !

1) κλείσε τα CAPS

2)γράψε με κανονικό χρώμα !

3) διάλεξε το σωστό μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς όπως κάνουμε όλοι μας !

ατά τα 3 σαν πρώτο βήμα , και μετά για τα υπόλοιπα βλέπουμε !

----------


## georgz

> τα πράγματα είναι απλά !
> 
> 1) κλείσε τα CAPS
> 
> 2)γράψε με κανονικό χρώμα !
> 
> 3) διάλεξε το σωστό μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς όπως κάνουμε όλοι μας !
> 
> ατά τα 3 σαν πρώτο βήμα , και μετά για τα υπόλοιπα βλέπουμε !




τσ τσ τσ ειρωνεία... αυτά βλέπει και ο άλλος και θέλει ακόμα δεν γράφτηκε να ξεγραφτεί......  :Boo hoo!:  :Επιθετικός:

----------


## navar

> τσ τσ τσ ειρωνεία... αυτά βλέπει και ο άλλος και θέλει ακόμα δεν γράφτηκε να ξεγραφτεί.....



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Γιώργο και εμείς βιαζόμαστε μερικές φορές να βρούμε λύσεις αλλα δεν γράφουμε έτσι !
εγώ δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω είναι η αλήθεια , απλά έχω αρχίσει όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ να καταλαβαίνω τους κανόνες του φόρουμ !!!
και όχι μόνο τους γραμμένους αλλά και τους άγραφους !

----------


## herctrap

δλδ εχεις ενα κουτι και δεν ξερεις τι και πως να βαλεις μεσα?

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή δεν είμαι σίγουρος.???. (Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας).
Λοιπόν θέλω να μου πείτε πως έχουν δουλέψει οι δικές σας. Ποιά είναι τα προβλήματα που αντιμετοπίσατε??? Τι επιτυχία είχατε και πως μπορώ να λειτουργήσω εγώ. ΣΙΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ. α! και τι πουλιά βγάζετε??? :Sad:

----------


## MYT.JIM

γεια σας . εγω εχω αρκετη εμπειρια απο κλωσσομηχανες , κλωσσοπουλια και τα λοιπα οποτε θελω να φτιαξω μια ιδιοκατασκευης. Αλλα για καλυτερη ακριβεια στην θερμοκρασια λεω να βαλω ψηφιακο θερμοστατη ωστε να μπορω να ρυθμιζω την θερμοκρασια ακριβως. Μου προτειναν αυτον
http://www.charmeg.gr/index.php?comp=products&id=45 αλλα που πηρα τηλεφωνο εχει γυρω στα 85 ευρω σκετος εννοω χωρις αισθητηρα. Επειδη ειναι λιγο ψιλοακριβος εσεις τι θερμοστατη χρησιμοποιησατε για τις δικες σας και τι κοστος ειχε?

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

εγώ χρησιμοποίησα εναν της lae αξίας 45ευρώ και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. δε χρειάζεται κάτι εξειζητημένο. Απλά πρέπει να έχει ενσωματομένο θερμοστάτη.

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

geia sas paidia sas grafw giati zhtaw voh8eia! o/32 epityxia stous neosous kotas. ti na kanw???

----------


## briko

δες στο εγγραφο τι εκανες λαθος

----------


## briko

teliko.jpg 
και το κυκλωμα με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας και στροφων

----------

dalai (06-03-11)

----------


## dalai

> teliko.jpg 
> και το κυκλωμα με ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας και στροφων



 briko  ακρως ενδιαφερων το κυκλωμα σου.Μπορεις να μας πεις λιγα λογια για το κυκλωμα που εκανες και να κοινοποιησεις το προγραμμα του pic ?
Το εχεις υλοποιησει αυτο ?
Εγω δεν ενδιαφερομαι για κοτες,αλλα ο πατερας μου θα τρελαθει αμα δει τετοιο πραμα!

----------


## briko

Το  Ic1 είναι για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας με τον έλεγχο να γίνετε με το MOC3041 και το Triac
To Ιc4 (το δεύτερο ds18b20) είναι για έλεγχο υγρασίας με την μέθοδο wet bulb με τον έλεγχο να γίνετε με το Q2 .
Τα Τ3 Τ5 με τα Rele  ελέγχουν το μοτέρ που γυρνά μια δεξιόστροφα και μια αριστερόστροφα κάθε 5 ώρες για 5 sec  για την περιστροφή των αυγών 
Φυσικά υπάρχει το lcd και ένα μικρό πληκτρολόγιο 4 πλήκτρων SV1
Το πρόγραμμα  ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ είχε μπει στο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post341144

----------

koulpa (07-03-11)

----------


## koulpa

γειά σας (όσοι παραμένετε) καλώς σας βρίκα.. τυχαία βεβαίως.. έχω παρατήσει τα ηλεκτρονικά πάνω από 10 χρόνια.. μια φορά είπα να ασχοληθώ με τους microcontroller πριν μερικά χρόνια.. με την ευκαιρία της άιτησης κάποιων αυτοματισμών για κάποια κουζίνα που έφτιαχνα.. (ξυλουργος τω επάγγλεμα.. δε ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα..) αλλά μου έβαλε φέσι ο πελάτης στα κανονικά.. και χάθηκε το κίνητρο για τα παραπάνω που ζήταγε.. αν σας είχα βρεί τότε μπορεί να είχα κολλήσει και να συνέχιζα για την πλάκα..  :Smile:  :Smile: 
τώρα μια φίλη μου ζήτησε να της φτιάξω 2 εκκολαπτικές.. και μου το είχε ζητήσει και ο πατέρας μου παλιότερα.. μια και η οικοδομή.. πέθανε.. είπα να ασχοληθώ.. η αρχική απαιτηση ήταν ένα κουτί κόντραπλακέ με 2 λάμπες ένα θερμοστάτη κι ένα ταψάκι για το νερό.. μετά από 2-3 ξενύχτια στο google.. κατέληξα να θέλω να το κάνω highttech.. τουλάχιστον του πατέρα μου.. με έλεγχο θερμοκρασία υγρασίας κι αυτόματο γυρισμα των αυγών.. σε μηχανολογικό επίπεδο έχω καταλήξει σε 2-3 πιθανές λύσεις.. για τον έλεγχο είπα να το ψάξω πάλι με λεκτρονικό τρόπο.. και νά' μαι..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## briko

> η αρχική απαιτηση ήταν ένα κουτί κόντραπλακέ με.....



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...660#post344660

----------


## koulpa

@briko 
ευχαριστώ.. διάβασα ήδη όλα τα σχόλια.. κι εκτώς από ενημερωτικά.. είχαν και ενδιαφέρον σαν ιστορία εν τη γεννέσει.. ξανα πήγα στη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα.. αλλά δε κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να μου πεις..  :Smile:  :Smile: 
αν αναφέρεσαι στη αδυναμία καλού καθαρισμού του κοντρα πλακέ.. μου έδωσε φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής.. που δουλεύει μερικά χρόνια.. μάλον δεν έχει δοκιμάσει να την καθαρίσει.. σχεδόν βρωμούσαν οι φωτογραφίες.. δε ξέρω τι ποσοστό επιτυχίας έχει.. μάλον στου πατέρα μου θα πρωτιμίσω να το ντύσω εσωτερικά με πάφιλα ινοξ.. αν και ανεβάζει εθετικά το κόστος..  :Smile:  :Smile: 
όπως και να έχει στο κατασκευαστικό δεν έχω πρόβημα δουλεύω όλα τα υλικά.. στα ηλεκτρονικά είμαι αδύνατος.. θα μελετήσω τη λύση σου μήπως καταλάβω.. νομίζω έχει ένας φίλος ένα 8051 microcontroler με τα σχετικά του.. ίσως του τα δανιστώ να πειραμτιστώ για αρχή..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

γεια σας και παλι παιδια διαβαζα τα σχολια σας και εχω μια απορια. εξαερισμο πως κανετε???

----------


## herctrap

> To Ιc4 (το δεύτερο ds18b20) είναι για έλεγχο υγρασίας με την μέθοδο wet bulb



ε? πως το κανουμε αυτο?

------------------------------------------

εγω παντως λειτουργω εναν ανεμιστηρα οταν ειναι σβηστες οι λαμπες
που φυσαει προς τα μεσα
και το κουτι εχει σε διαφορα σημεια τρυπες

----------


## briko

google.... google

----------


## koulpa

xaxaxaxa briko.. μα το google με έφερε εδω..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## briko

Πάρα πολύ απλά :
Έχεις 2 όμοια θερμόμετρα διπλά – δίπλα .το ένα μετρά την θερμοκρασία αέρα και το λέμε dry bulb  και το άλλο στην άκρη του έχει ένα φυτίλι από βαμβάκι η γάζα η οποία είναι μέσα σε νερό (ο αισθητήρας είναι περίπου 1 cm έξω από το νερό) αυτό το λέμε wet bulb.
Ενώ το πρώτο μετρά την θερμοκρασία αέρα το δεύτερο μετρά την θερμοκρασία του εξατμιζόμενου νερού .
από την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας με τον  παρακάτω πίνακα βγάζουμε την υγρασία. 
με αυτή την μέθοδο έχουμε  από ότι έχω διαβάσει *την πιο σωστή μέθοδο μέτρησης υγρασία*ς.


......Relative Humidity Table.......
Dry Bulb
Temperature ........Wet Bulb reads °C lower than Dry Bulb
°C      1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10 12 14 16 18 20
 2 >>>> 84 68 52 37 22 8
 4 >>>> 85 70 56 42 29 26 3
 6 >>>> 86 73 60 47 34 22 11
 8 >>>> 87 75 63 51 39 28 18 7
10 >>>> 88 76 65 54 44 33 23 14 4
12 >>>> 89 78 67 57 47 38 29 20 11 3
14 >>>> 89 79 69 60 51 42 33 25 17 9
16 >>>> 90 80 71 62 54 45 37 29 22 14
18 >>>> 91 81 73 64 56 48 41 33 26 19 6
20 >>>> 91 82 74 66 58 51 44 37 30 24 11
22 >>>> 91 83 75 68 60 53 46 40 34 27 16 5
24 >>>> 92 84 76 69 62 55 49 43 37 31 20 9
26 >>>> 92 85 77 70 64 57 51 45 39 34 23 14 4
28 >>>> 92 85 78 72 65 59 53 47 42 37 26 17 8
30 >>>> 93 86 79 73 67 61 55 49 44 39 29 20 12 4
32 >>>> 93 86 80 74 68 62 56 51 46 41 32 23 15 8  1
34 >>>> 93 87 81 75 69 63 58 53 48 43 34 26 18 11 5
36 >>>> 93 87 81 75 70 64 59 54 50 45 36 28 21 14 8
38 >>>> 94 88 82 76 71 65 60 56 51 47 38 31 23 17 11
40 >>>> 94 88 82 77 72 66 62 57 52 48 40 33 26 19 13
42 >>>> 94 88 83 77 72 67 63 58 54 50 42 34 28 21 16
44 >>>> 94 89 82 78 73 68 64 59 55 51 43 36 29 23 18

http://www.digitemp.com/wetbulb.shtml

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wet-bulb_temperature

http://www.ringbell.co.uk/info/humid.htm

----------

bchris (08-02-13)

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

αν και περιπλοκο πιστευω οτι το εχω....

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

geia sas paidia.! exw valei kai ayga apo prasinokefalo edw kai 29 meres. giati den exoyn vgei akoma?

----------


## koulpa

χρηστο φαίνεται για τους παλιούς λίγο πολύ εξαντλήθηκε το θέμα.. εγώ ακόμα είμαι στις προκαταρκτικές μελέτες.. πολλά βήματα πισω από εσένα.. έχεις μάθει θερμοκρασίες υγρασίες μέρες για αυτά τα πουλιά;  :Smile:  :Smile: 
με τα κοτόπουλα τι εγινε;  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

γεια! για κοτοπουλα 21 ημερες, 37,7βαθμους κελσιου μεχρι 18η μερα και 37,3 μεχρι να βγουν, 55-65% υγρασία μεχρι 18η μερα και 65-75% μεχρι να βγουν. τη 18η μερα σταματαμε το γυρισμα των αυγων. τα δικα μου 0/32 επιτυχια επειδη ειχε κρυο και ηταν ασπορα. σου συνιστω να τη δουλεψεις μετα τις 15/3 και αν μπορεις μετα τις 20/3 ωστε να εχεις δυνατο σπορο. πριν βαλεις τα αυγα στη μηχανη κανε ωοσκοπηση για να δεις πια απο αυτα εχουν σπορο. εγω τα παρεβλεψα και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα(0/32 νεοσσους κοτας). ωστοσο χρειαζεσαι ανεμιστηρα. για παπια τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα. 2/4 επιτυχια. τα αλλα δυο τα σκοτωσα καταλαθως.

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

παιδιά όποιος θελει πουλαω παπακια και χηνακια και κοτοπουλακια και αυγα και κουνελια. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μη διστασει!!!

----------


## herctrap

να και τα δικα μου









βεβαια κολησε το ρελε για τις λαμπες
και εμειναν χωρις ζεστη για κανενα 10-ωρο
αλλα βγηκαν

----------


## koulpa

χαχαχα μπράβο παιδιά καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:  :Smile: 
herctrap ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες.. μεγα το μυστήριο της ζωής  :Smile:  :Smile: 
μου έχει κολλήσει να την κάνω με μικροκοντρόλερ να ελέγχει θερμοκρασία υγρασία και κίνηση.. αλλά επέχω χρόνια και θέλει μελέτη.. ίσως ξκινήσω κι εγώ να πειραματίζομαι με πιό απλές κατασκευές να δω αποτελέσματα..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

ναι εγω εχω φτιαξει ενα controller σε breadboard 

που μετραει θερμοκρασια απο 4 ds18b20 βγαζει τον μεσο ορο

και αναβει σβηνει λαμπες

----------------------

γυρναει τα αυγα καθε Χ ωρες

εχει εχοδο για servo με δυνατοτητα επιλογης μοιρων και εξοδο για μοτερ 
*για να φτιαξεις συστημα οπως εχω εγω παραπανω

--------------------------------

γυρναει τον ανεμιστηρα με Χ στοφες 
-παντα
-ποτε 
-οταν αναβουν οι λαμπες
-οταν ειναι σβηστες οι λαμπες

--------------------------

υγρασια δεν εβαλα γιατι δεν ξερω πως να την χειριστω

----------


## αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος

γεια σας και απο μενα,ενδιαφερομαι να παρω εναν θερμοστατη,εχω κατασκευασει μια κλωσομιχανη απο κοντρα πλακε 4mm εχε διαστασεις 44χ44χ25... την εχω για μια χρηση,αν βγαλω θα παρω τα ηλεκτρικα και θα κατασκευασω αλλη...αυτην την εκανα δοκιμαστικα... λοιπον να μη σας κουραζω,αγορασα ενα θερμομετρο/υγρασιομετρο περιπου 29 ευρω, πηρα εναν ανεμιστηρα και τον τοποθετισα απο πανω περνει οξυγονο και το στελνει στις 2 λαμπες των 60w κατω κατω στο κουτι εχω καλη θερμοκρασια σε ολες τις γωνιες εχω ιδια θερμοκρασια.... μου μενει να παρω θερμοστατη....πητε μου λοιπον σαν μαστερς του ειδους,σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσοχη σας.... τα λεφτα που θα διαθεσω θα ειναι γυρο στα 45/50 αντε το πολυ 55 ευρο..... 



>

----------


## Rigas

Παιδιά είστε καταπληκτικοί, μπράβο σας! Γράφω από Κρήτη.

Θα βάλω κι εγώ μπροστά τη δική μου κλωσσομηχανή και να αρχίσω και εγώ να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες

Μα να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις (ηλεκτρονικές και μη).

1. Προτείνετε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο οικονομικό ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη; Βρήκα στου Αντωνιάδη μερικούς φθηνούς όπως είχε προτείνει προηγούμενος φίλος.
2. Τι υλικό να χρησιμοποιήσω για τα τοιχώματα του κουτιού. Είδα προηγουμένως ότι η μελαμίνη μαζεύει μικρόβια.
3. Αρχικά λεω να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ψηφιακό υγρασιόμετρο γιατί κοστίζει και να εφαρμόσω τη μέθοδο wet/dry bulb. Κάποια συμβουλή για τις δειγματοληψίες ώστε να μην έχω μη ανεκτές αποκλίσεις στις μετρήσεις;
4. Πόσα ανεμιστηράκια ανά διαστάσεις κουτιού χρειάζονται εμπειρικά;
5. Σε συνάρτηση με την ερώτηση 4, θα βάλω ανεμιστηράκια PC για τον αερισμό, στις πόσες στροφές είναι το φυσιολογικό ώστε να μην έχω υπερβολικό αέρα;
6. Θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω εξόδους για τον αέρα ή αρκεί να ανοίγω το κουτί για λίγο κάθε ημέρα να φρεσκάρει ο αέρας;

Θα χαιρόμουν να έβλεπα και άλλα (αυτο)σχέδια κουτιών για να πάρω ιδέες.

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## briko

> 1. Προτείνετε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο οικονομικό ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη; Βρήκα στου Αντωνιάδη μερικούς φθηνούς όπως είχε προτείνει προηγούμενος φίλος.
> 2. Τι υλικό να χρησιμοποιήσω για τα τοιχώματα του κουτιού. Είδα προηγουμένως ότι η μελαμίνη μαζεύει μικρόβια.
> 3. Αρχικά λεω να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ψηφιακό υγρασιόμετρο γιατί κοστίζει και να εφαρμόσω τη μέθοδο wet/dry bulb. Κάποια συμβουλή για τις δειγματοληψίες ώστε να μην έχω μη ανεκτές αποκλίσεις στις μετρήσεις;
> 4. Πόσα ανεμιστηράκια ανά διαστάσεις κουτιού χρειάζονται εμπειρικά;
> 5. Σε συνάρτηση με την ερώτηση 4, θα βάλω ανεμιστηράκια PC για τον αερισμό, στις πόσες στροφές είναι το φυσιολογικό ώστε να μην έχω υπερβολικό αέρα;
> 6. Θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξω εξόδους για τον αέρα ή αρκεί να ανοίγω το κουτί για λίγο κάθε ημέρα να φρεσκάρει ο αέρας;



2 μπορείς αν θες να βάλεις ακόμα και μελαμίνη αλλά να την επενδύσεις με διάφανο πλαστικό αυτοκόλλητο (αυτό που βάζουν στο έξω μέρος των βιβλίων)
καλύτερα είναι η πολυστερίνη 5cm (μπλε)
4 5  αν είναι μεγαλύτερο από 0.5 μέτρα μήκος βάλε 2 ανά πλευρά -  τα απλά χωρίς ρυθμίσεις χωρίς τίποτε 
6  σε κάθε πλευρά πρέπει να κάνεις τρύπες 3χ3 έως 5χ5
στο 1 κάτι αξιόπιστο γιατί αν σου χαλάσει την 15 ημερα?
3 μπορείς να βάλεις ένα αναλογικό και αρκετά πιάτα με νερό ώστε να έχεις την σωστή υγρασία

----------


## Rigas

> 2 μπορείς αν θες να βάλεις ακόμα και μελαμίνη αλλά να την επενδύσεις με διάφανο πλαστικό αυτοκόλλητο (αυτό που βάζουν στο έξω μέρος των βιβλίων)
> καλύτερα είναι η πολυστερίνη 5cm (μπλε)
> 4 5 αν είναι μεγαλύτερο από 0.5 μέτρα μήκος βάλε 2 ανά πλευρά - τα απλά χωρίς ρυθμίσεις χωρίς τίποτε 
> 6 σε κάθε πλευρά πρέπει να κάνεις τρύπες 3χ3 έως 5χ5
> στο 1 κάτι αξιόπιστο γιατί αν σου χαλάσει την 15 ημερα?
> 3 μπορείς να βάλεις ένα αναλογικό και αρκετά πιάτα με νερό ώστε να έχεις την σωστή υγρασία



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου.

1. Ανεμιστηράκια εννοείς σύνολο 4 ή ένα σε κάθε πλευρά; Τι ανεμιστηράκια όμως; 9cm, 12cm; παραπάνω;
2. Επίσης θα ανακυκλώνουν τον εσωτερικό αέρα ή θα πρέπει να ανοίξω τρύπες στο κουτί;

----------


## briko

εάν η κάθε πλευρά σου είναι μεγαλύτερη από 0.5 μέτρα τότε να βάλεις 2 12ριδες καλύτερα .
μοιρασμένους στο μήκος αν έχεις 1 τότε βάλτον στην μέση.
ανακυκλώνουν τον εσωτερικό αέρα.
τρύπες σε κάθε πλευρά κάνεις για να υπάρχει φρέσκος αέρας χωρίς ανεμιστήρες

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα. ο θερμοστατης δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ψηφιακος. εγω χρησιμοποιω θερμοστατες απλους αλλα να ειναι για κλωσομηχανη, και εχουν καλη ακριβεια. η μηχανη αναβει και σβηνει με 1,5 βαθμο διαφορα.
σαν υλικο το φελιζολ ειναι καλυτερο απο ολα, και κραταει και την θερμοκρασια, και ειναι και ευκολο στην χρηση. 
παραθετω μερικες φωτο απο την κλωσσομηχανη που φτιαχνω τωρα.

----------


## Rigas

Φίλε IOANNIS και εμένα ο μαραγκός το ίδιο υλικό μου πρότεινε αντί για κόντρα πλακέ, ήδη παρήγγειλα να μου κόψει και πάω να το παραλάβω σήμερα, ειναι και θερμομονωτικό.  Εγώ το τζαμάκι ή το plexiglass λέω να το βάλω από μπροστά για καλύτερη οπτική.

- Τι διαστάσεις το έχεις το κουτί;

Ανέβασε μας κι άλλες φωτογραφίες αν μπορείς :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

η μηχανη εχει εξωτερικες διαστασεις, υψος 35cm, μηκος 58cm, πλατος 36cm. φωτο θα ανεβασω πιο βραδυ, και αυριο που θα την εχω τελειωσει.
επισης σαν θερμομετρο, που μετραει και την υγρασια, χρησιμοποιω ενα της valleman και εχει μεγαλη ακριβεια. το παχος του φελιζολ ειναι 2cm.
τα αυγα πως θα τα γυριζεις???

----------

Rigas (16-04-11)

----------


## Rigas

> η μηχανη εχει εξωτερικες διαστασεις, υψος 35cm, μηκος 58cm, πλατος 36cm. φωτο θα ανεβασω πιο βραδυ, και αυριο που θα την εχω τελειωσει.
> επισης σαν θερμομετρο, που μετραει και την υγρασια, χρησιμοποιω ενα της valleman και εχει μεγαλη ακριβεια. το παχος του φελιζολ ειναι 2cm.
> τα αυγα πως θα τα γυριζεις???



- Τα αυγά με το χέρι, 3 φορές την ημέρα, απλά θα τα σημαδέψω πρώτα για να μη χάνω τις πλευρές. Θέλω να βρω πως θα τα στήσω μέσα όμως σε 45 μοίρες κλίση.
- Σχετικά με το θερμο-υγρο-μετρο, αναφέρεις αυτό; http://www.smart-tech.com.gr/details...id=1106&page=3

----------


## IOANNIS

ναι αυτο το θερμομετρο-υγρομετρο λεω, και θα του κανεις μια μικρη εγχειριση, και θα βγαλεις εξωτερικα τον αισθητηρα της υγρασιας.
δεν ειναι παντως οτι καλυτερο να γυριζεις τα αυγα με το χερι, ασε που ειναι και κουραστικο, και χανει και την θερμοκρασια της η μηχανη οσο ειναι ανοιχτη.

----------


## Rigas

> ναι αυτο το θερμομετρο-υγρομετρο λεω, και θα του κανεις μια μικρη εγχειριση, και θα βγαλεις εξωτερικα τον αισθητηρα της υγρασιας.
> δεν ειναι παντως οτι καλυτερο να γυριζεις τα αυγα με το χερι, ασε που ειναι και κουραστικο, και χανει και την θερμοκρασια της η μηχανη οσο ειναι ανοιχτη.



Καλό είναι να υπάρχει και μια "επαφή" με τα αυγά, αυτό είναι και το νόημα για εμένα. Τα φελιζόλ με κόλλα τα ένωσες;

----------


## IOANNIS

το φελιζολ τα κολλησα με σιλικονη που στεγνωνη σε 2 ωρες. πιο βραδυ θα ανεβασω και μερικες φωτο ακομα.

----------


## dalai

> το φελιζολ τα κολλησα με σιλικονη που στεγνωνη σε 2 ωρες. πιο βραδυ θα ανεβασω και μερικες φωτο ακομα.



 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   IOANNIS και εσυ εδω? Τωρα το προσεξα !

Τελικα  το κοτετσι ειναι πιο ενδιαφερον απο οτι αρχικα φαινεται. 
Επιστροφη στη φυση λοιπον!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

σορρυ που δεν εγραψα πιο μπροστα, αλλα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ. σημερα τελειωσα την κλωσσομηχανη, και ανεβαζω φωτο πιο κοντινες. οπου μπορω να βοηθησω εδω ειμαι.  :Smile:

----------


## Rigas

> σορρυ που δεν εγραψα πιο μπροστα, αλλα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ. σημερα τελειωσα την κλωσσομηχανη, και ανεβαζω φωτο πιο κοντινες. οπου μπορω να βοηθησω εδω ειμαι.



Καταπληκτική δουλειά φίλε Γιάννη. Τη σχάρα με τις θήκες που θα βάλεις τα αυγά που τη βρήκες; Επίσης μήπως είναι πολύ κοντά στις λάμπες, στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται σχεδόν κολλητά.

----------


## IOANNIS

την σχαρα την εφτιαξα. περνω πλεγμα που βαζουνε στις κουνελιαστρες, το διπλωνω, και φτιαχνω 4 στενομακρες θηκες. μετα περνω πηνιοσυρμα, και φτιαχνω τις θηκες για να μπουν τα αυγα.
στη φωτο φαινονται κολλητα οι λαμπες, αλλα δεν ειναι!

----------


## Rigas

> την σχαρα την εφτιαξα. περνω πλεγμα που βαζουνε στις κουνελιαστρες, το διπλωνω, και φτιαχνω 4 στενομακρες θηκες. μετα περνω πηνιοσυρμα, και φτιαχνω τις θηκες για να μπουν τα αυγα.
> στη φωτο φαινονται κολλητα οι λαμπες, αλλα δεν ειναι!



Άψογος! έχω κι εγώ κουνελιάστρες οπότε μου έδωσες ιδέες! 
Για τη μέτρηση της υγρασίας δεν είδα κάποιο όργανο.

----------


## IOANNIS

αυτο της valleman που σου ειχα πει, αλλα μου τελειωσανε, και εχω παραγγειλη μερικα κομματια, και θα μου ερθουνε αυτην την βδομαδα. μολις τα παραλαβω θα το βαλω στην μηχανη.

----------


## Rigas

Στο 2ο κουτί δίπλα από το αριστερό με τα ποτενσιόμετρα, ένα όρθιο τι είναι;

----------


## IOANNIS

με αυτο γυριζω τα αυγα, και εχει 3 τρυπες. στην μεσαια τρυπα τα αυγα ειναι σε οριζοντια θεση, στην κατω τρυπα γυριζουνε 45μοιρες απο την μια μερια, και στην πανω τρυπα παλι 45μοιρες προς την αλλη μερια.

----------


## Vaggelis Glx

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΕΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΙ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΧΡΙΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΙΟΑΝΝΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!?????????      :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:

----------


## dalai

Το σκεφτομουν καιρο και τελικα αρχισα την υλοποιηση και εγω.
Ηθελα παντα να το κανω με μικροεπεξεργαστη και ασ μην ειχα ιδεα .

Η υλοποιηση ειναι βασισμενη πανω στο  arduino  και αφου τελιωσα τις δοκιμες ,εφτιαξα μια πλακετα με οτι χρειαζεται ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα,για να αποδεσμευσω την καρτα του arduino.
Δεν το εχω τελειωσει ακομη αφου περιμενω ενα τετραγωνο κουτι απο φιλο μαραγκο (μετα ειδα οτι μπορουσα και με σκληρο αφρολεξ)  
Το κyκλωμα  περιεχει θερμομετρο ,υγρασιομετρο με μεθοδο wet bulb  , 2 ρελε 220 V  για ρυθμιση ζεστης και υγρασιας με βραστηρα (ακομη το σκεφτομαι),ενα ρελε 12 V  για ρυθμιση αερισμου, και ενα βυματικο μοτερ για την περιστροφη των αυγων .
Το προγραμμα αναλαμβανει ολα τα παραπανω, αφου επιλεξεις το αυγο που εχεις βαλει, και θυματε σε πια μερα ειναι ακομη και μετα απο απωλεια ρευματος ,οποτε πχ για την κοτα την 18η μερα θα αλλαξει μονο του θερμοκρασια, και θα σταματησει να τα γυρναει.
Το κωδικα τον δουλευω ακομη αλλα παει καλα οπως θα δειτε και στις φωτογραφιες.
Το ξερω οτι ειναι υπερβολη ολο αυτο που εφτιαξα ,αλλα απλως....γουσταρα να παιδευτω .
Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες οταν τελιωσω και εγω τη κατασκευη,ελπιζω να σας αρεσει  :Smile:

----------


## Rigas

> Το σκεφτομουν καιρο και τελικα αρχισα την υλοποιηση και εγω.
> Ηθελα παντα να το κανω με μικροεπεξεργαστη και ασ μην ειχα ιδεα .
> 
> Η υλοποιηση ειναι βασισμενη πανω στο  arduino  και αφου τελιωσα τις δοκιμες ,εφτιαξα μια πλακετα με οτι χρειαζεται ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα,για να αποδεσμευσω την καρτα του arduino.
> Δεν το εχω τελειωσει ακομη αφου περιμενω ενα τετραγωνο κουτι απο φιλο μαραγκο (μετα ειδα οτι μπορουσα και με σκληρο αφρολεξ)  
> Το κyκλωμα  περιεχει θερμομετρο ,υγρασιομετρο με μεθοδο wet bulb  , 2 ρελε 220 V  για ρυθμιση ζεστης και υγρασιας με βραστηρα (ακομη το σκεφτομαι),ενα ρελε 12 V  για ρυθμιση αερισμου, και ενα βυματικο μοτερ για την περιστροφη των αυγων .
> Το προγραμμα αναλαμβανει ολα τα παραπανω, αφου επιλεξεις το αυγο που εχεις βαλει, και θυματε σε πια μερα ειναι ακομη και μετα απο απωλεια ρευματος ,οποτε πχ για την κοτα την 18η μερα θα αλλαξει μονο του θερμοκρασια, και θα σταματησει να τα γυρναει.
> Το κωδικα τον δουλευω ακομη αλλα παει καλα οπως θα δειτε και στις φωτογραφιες.
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι υπερβολη ολο αυτο που εφτιαξα ,αλλα απλως....γουσταρα να παιδευτω .
> Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες οταν τελιωσω και εγω τη κατασκευη,ελπιζω να σας αρεσει



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλεις το σχέδιο και τα υλικά του κυκλώματος;

Συγχαρητήρια πάντως!

----------


## dalai

Ναι γιατι οχι, αλλα θελω να το δοκιμασω κανονικα πρωτα.

----------


## dalai

Ηθελα να ρωτησω καποιον που το εχει φτιαξει, τι θερμοκρασιες πιανει και με τι λαμπες.
Σκεφτομαι να βαλω μια λαμπα να αναβει συνεχεια και φτανει την θερμοκρασια κοντα στους 30.και μετα με μια ακομη να ρυθμιζω ακριβως.
Ειναι βεβαια και η θερμοκρασια απο την θερμανση του νερου που θα διαχειριζομαι, αλλα  θα το δω in vitro.
Με μια 60 watt λαμπα μεσα σε κουτι 50Χ50Χ70 θερμοκρασια θα πιανει (χωρις τρυπες) ?

----------


## briko

και με την μια λάμπα και με τις 2 λάμπες πάλι την ίδια θερμοκρασία θα έχεις ,πάνω από 37 C .
βάζεις 2 γιατί αν σου καεί η μια που θα έχεις για έλεγχο (πράγμα πολύ εύκολο όπως θα δεις αφού αναβοσβήνουν συνεχώς) θα χάσεις τα αυγά.
το βραστήρα νερού πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τον έχεις εξω από το κουτί και με ένα σωλήνα να τον στέλνεις μέσα , η θερμοκρασία δεν σε ενδιαφέρει με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## briko

στο κύκλωμα σου δεν φαινετε αν τον έλεγχο της λάμπας τον κάνεις με rele η triac .
ΜΗΝ τον κάνεις με rele , εκτός απο τον θόρυβο (πάρα πολύ ενοχλητικός) θα φας και τις επαφές πολύ γρήγορα.
το φως από τις λάμπες μπορείς να το αποφύγεις τυλίγοντας τες με αλουμινόχαρτο.
το πρόγραμμα τι μου θυμίζει τι μου θυμίζει έτσι περίπου το έφτιαξα και εγώ

----------


## briko

o δικος μου τροπος περιστροφης

----------


## dalai

Ναι  briko  δεν εχεις αδικο.Απο σενα πηρα το κοματι του κωδικα για την εξαγωγη της σχετικης υγρασιας.
Τα αλλα δεν ταιριαζαν λογο γλωσσας προγραμματισμου, αφου εγω τα εγραψα σε  C++.
Παντως ηταν μεγαλη η βοηθεια σου και σε ευχαριστω.

Στο θεμα τις περιστροφης ,αυτος ο τροπος που διαλεξες ειναι ο καλυτερος ,αλλα δεν  ηξερα πως να φτιαξω  τα γραναζια της μεταδωσης. Τελικα προτημισα τον πιο ευκολο με το σκουντημα απο το ενα πανελ με βεργες. Θα σας το δειξω οταν μου τα δωσει πισω ο ξυλουργος.Του το εδωσα για να δει ποσο μεγαλο θελω το κουτι.

Για την θερμοκρασια με προβληματιζει λιγο το θεμα της υστερισης. Αν βαλω μεγαλη ακριβεια στην θερμοκρασια ,δηλαδη με βαση τους 37,6 ,η  θερμοκρασια να κυμαινεται αυστηρα μεταξυ  37,5 και 37,7 ,το ρελε θα αναβοσβηνει καθε 5 δευτερα. Αν ανοιξω λιγο την υστερηση στο βρονχο αναδρασης,τοτε θα κυμαινεται μεταξυ  37,4 και 37,9 C αλλα ηρεμει πολυ το ανοιξε κλεισε στο ρελε. Αναρωτιεμε ποσο μπορει να ειναι αυτη η διακυμανση,πριν κανει κακο στην εκκολαψη.

Για την υγρασια  το σκεφτομαι ακομη ,οπως προειπα και θα εξαρτηθει απο δοκιμες. 

Η θερμοκρασια και υγρασια ειναι πανω σε μηχανικα ρελε. Ναι ξερω οτι θα παθουν ζημια ,αλλα ποσα αυγα θα φτιαξω πια.Ετσι κ'άλλιως δεν προκειτε να φτιαξω φαρμα...
Αμα κατσει διαφορετικα ,θα βελτιωσω την πλακετα

Και κατι ακομη...Η σχετικη υγρασια συμφωνα και την μεθοδο  wet bulb  και και ο πινακας  με τις υγρασιες για καθε αυγο μιλαμε για υγρασια στη κοτα ,σε επιπεδα 85 %. Μου φενεται παρα πολυ μεγαλο αυτο το ποσοστο υγρασιας. Απορω πως το πετυχαινουν τα εκολαπτυρια με απλες ,μη θερμαινομενες, πισινουλες κατω απο τα αυγα. Μηπως κανει λαθος το Αμερικανικο πανεπιστημιο?

----------


## herctrap

ετσι τα περιστρεφω εγω





ναι ειναι με ρελεδες και χρονοδιακοπτες

γιατι πριν δεκα χρονια ( που φτιαχτηκε η μηχανη ) δεν ηξερα τα uC και τα triac

--------------------

δουλευει καπως ετσι 

ο θερμοστατης δινει εντολη στο ενα ρελε

οπου στην μια επαφη συνδεουμε τις λαμπες και στην αλλη τον ανεμιστηρα 

-----------------------
ενας μετασχηματιστης (πανω αριστερα) ειναι συνεχεια στα 220 και βγαζει 12V

ο χρονοδιακοπτης1 δινει εντολη απο τις 12,00 μεχρι τις 12,15  στο ρελε 1 και γυριζει το μοτερ δεξιοστροφα 
το μοτερ θα σταματησει οταν ανοιξει η επαφη απο λαμαρινα

ο χρονοδιακοπτης2 δινει εντολη απο τις 24,00 μεχρι τις 24,15 στο ρελε 2 και γυριζει το μοτερ αριστερα
παλι το μοτερ θα σταματησει οταν ανοιξει η λαμαρινο-επαφη

το μοτερ ειναι απο καποιο ραδιοκασετοφωνο μαζι με μειωτηρα απο την σουβλα καποιας κουζινας
--------------------------------

εχω φτιαξει και γω ενα κωδικα για arduino οπου ελενχει θερμοκρασια απο 4 ds18b20 και βγαζει το μεσο ορο και οδηγει τις λαμπες με PID μεσω triac

επιλεγεις ποτε θα λειτουργει ο ανεμιστηρας (12V) ( μαζι με τις λαμπες -παντα - ποτε - οταν οι λαμπες ειναι σβηστες) και σε τι ταχυτητα (pwm) 

επιλεγεις καθε ποτε θα γυρνανε τα αυγα 

επιλεγεις ποσες μοιρες θα γυριζει το servo για τα αυγα (0 εως 90 και 0 εως -90)

και επιλεγεις με τι ταχυτητα θα γυριζει και μοτερ αν το κανεις οπως εγω παραπανω (pwm)

το μονο που λειπει ειναι να γραφτει και ο κωδικας για να ρυθμιζει ο χρηστης με ενα rotary encoder με button 

και να τυπωθει η πλακετα

----------


## briko

> Ναι  briko  δεν εχεις αδικο.Απο σενα πηρα το κοματι του κωδικα για την εξαγωγη της σχετικης υγρασιας.
> Τα αλλα δεν ταιριαζαν λογο γλωσσας προγραμματισμου, αφου εγω τα εγραψα σε  C++.
> Παντως ηταν μεγαλη η βοηθεια σου και σε ευχαριστω.



δεν διεκδικώ δάφνες και όποτε θες βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε

εγώ υστέρηση έβαλα  0 

η υγρασία είναι 55 -60% το πρώτο διάστημα και 70 -82 %το δεύτερο 
ναι είναι τόση και το έχω βρει όχι μόνο σε ένα site άλλα σε πολλά


άλλαξε το rele με τον έλεγχο που κάνω εγώ θα με θυμηθείς όταν πάθει ζημιά το rele και δεν θα είσαι εκεί για να κάνεις την επισκευή

----------


## dalai

> δες στο εγγραφο τι εκανες λαθος
> Resource Room - Incubation Period and Incubator Operation for Eggs of Domestic Birds.pdf‎



 βρικο δηλαδη δεν ισχυουν αυτες οι τιμες στην υγρασια? Εγω με αυτο το αρχειο εφτιαξα τα παντα σε θερμοκρασιες υγρασια και περιστροφη....

----------


## briko

Οι τιμές που λέει  ο πίνακας είναι σε wet bulb 85-87degree
Αν την μετατρέψεις σε υγρασία βγαίνει   55 – 60
http://www.ringbell.co.uk/info/humid.htm

----------


## dalai

> Οι τιμές που λέει  ο πίνακας είναι σε wet bulb 85-87degree
> Αν την μετατρέψεις σε υγρασία βγαίνει   55 – 60
> http://www.ringbell.co.uk/info/humid.htm



Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που βαζεις το wet bulb degree και στο μετατρεπει σε υγρασια  :frown: 
μπορεις να δωσεις ενα  screenshoot please ?

----------


## briko

screenshots

----------


## dalai

ααα!! τωρα καταλαβα... Δεν λεει την υγρασια στο document αλλα την θερμοκρασια του "βρεγμενου θερμομετρου " σε φαραναιτ.
Ευχαριστω και παλι...
Υ.Γ. Μερχι να το καταλαβω εκανα την κουτα για τις δοκιμες , ενυδριο !! :P

----------


## αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος

εχω να κανω λιγες ερωτησεις, καταρχας ειναι αξιοσημειωτο να αναφαρερω οτι εκανες πραγματικα πολυ προκομενη δουλεια,λοιπον 1..... ποσο κοστος εχει το φινιζολ αν απω να το αγορασω που και πως θα το ζητησω?
2..... τα ντουι απο τις λαμπες βλεπω οτι ειναι στερεομενα επανω στο φενιζολ,με την θερμοκρασια απο τις λαμπες και εν συνεχεια λογου μεταφορας στα ντουι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λιωσει στα σημεια εκεινα,υπαρχει κινδυνος για πυρκαγια?

----------


## briko

1  Εξηλασμένη Πολυστερίνη

2  τα ντουι να ειναι πορσελανης

----------


## αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος

> καλημερα. ο θερμοστατης δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ψηφιακος. εγω χρησιμοποιω θερμοστατες απλους αλλα να ειναι για κλωσομηχανη, και εχουν καλη ακριβεια. η μηχανη αναβει και σβηνει με 1,5 βαθμο διαφορα.
> σαν υλικο το φελιζολ ειναι καλυτερο απο ολα, και κραταει και την θερμοκρασια, και ειναι και ευκολο στην χρηση. 
> παραθετω μερικες φωτο απο την κλωσσομηχανη που φτιαχνω τωρα.



εχω να κανω λιγες ερωτησεις, καταρχας ειναι αξιοσημειωτο να αναφαρερω  οτι εκανες πραγματικα πολυ προκομενη δουλεια,λοιπον 1..... ποσο κοστος  εχει το φινιζολ αν απω να το αγορασω που και πως θα το ζητησω?
2..... τα ντουι απο τις λαμπες βλεπω οτι ειναι στερεομενα επανω στο  φενιζολ,με την θερμοκρασια απο τις λαμπες και εν συνεχεια λογου  μεταφορας στα ντουι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λιωσει στα σημεια  εκεινα,υπαρχει κινδυνος για πυρκαγια?

----------


## dalai

*αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος σου απαντησε ο briko 1  μηνυμα πριν!
*

----------


## αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος

ευχαριστω απλα νομιζα οτι δεν ηταν για μενα η απαντηση..

----------


## αλεξανδροςαλεξανδρος

ειδα τωρα καποιες Εξηλασμένες Πολυστερίνες αλλα λενε τιμη δεματος κοντα στα 75 ευρω.... τι να το κανω το δεμα?οικοδομη θα χτισω,αν παω να παρω θα μου δωσουν ενα τεμαχιο?η θα ειναι αρνητικος?

----------


## IOANNIS

τα φελιζολ δεν ειναι ακριβα. εγω αγοραζω 4,5 ευρω το τεμαχιο(τα εχει σε στανταρ διαστασεις απο εκει που τα περνω), και θελω 2 κομματια για την κλωσσομηχανη.
τα ντουι να ειναι πορσελανης, η ακομα και πλαστικα να ειναι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, γιατι η λαμπα αναβοσβηνει, και ετσι δεν ζεσταινεται καθολου το ντουι, αλλα ουτε το φελιζολ παθαινει τιποτα..

----------


## anstpe

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά και εγώ αλλά επίδοξος κατασκευαστής μιας DIY κλωσσομηχανής.
Μέχρι τώρα έχω βρεί ένα ψυγείο "κολόνα" αναψυκτικών, έχω μία λάμπα θέρμανσης 250 W, ντουί πορσελάνης, ανεμιστήρα, θερμοστάτη κλωσσομηχανής 5-40 C.
Έχουν φτιαχτεί 2 ράφια για την τοποθέτηση των αυγών. Μόλις γίνει η τοποθέτηση και ο έλεγχος λειτουργείας θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες.
Με το σύστημα κίνησης δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμα...
Επειδη στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις για το θέμα έχω διαβάσει διάφορες απόψεις αν ενδιαφέρεστε μπορώ να σκανάρω και να ανεβάσω κείμενα απο βιβλίο ορνιθοτροφίας του πανεπιστημίου σχετικά με την επώαση, εκκόλαψη, σεξάρισμα των πουλιών.
Ελπίζω αν χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας να την έχω...

----------


## briko

> έχω μία λάμπα θέρμανσης 250 W



εάν είναι αυτές οι κόκκινες κατευθύντηκες που ζεσταίνουν ζωάκια η φυτά δεν κάνει
χρειάζεται απλές λάμπες πυρακτώσεως ισχύς ανάλογη του χώρου.
και φυσικά δυο λάμπες  για την κακή περίπτωση που καεί η μια.

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

Γεια ελπιζω να διαβασει κανεις το μνμ μου. Εχω προβλημα με την εκκολαψη χηνας.

----------


## strempeklas

> Το σκεφτομουν καιρο και τελικα αρχισα την υλοποιηση και εγω.
> Ηθελα παντα να το κανω με μικροεπεξεργαστη και ασ μην ειχα ιδεα .
> 
> Η υλοποιηση ειναι βασισμενη πανω στο  arduino  και αφου τελιωσα τις δοκιμες ,εφτιαξα μια πλακετα με οτι χρειαζεται ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα,για να αποδεσμευσω την καρτα του arduino.
> Δεν το εχω τελειωσει ακομη αφου περιμενω ενα τετραγωνο κουτι απο φιλο μαραγκο (μετα ειδα οτι μπορουσα και με σκληρο αφρολεξ)  
> Το κyκλωμα  περιεχει θερμομετρο ,υγρασιομετρο με μεθοδο wet bulb  , 2 ρελε 220 V  για ρυθμιση ζεστης και υγρασιας με βραστηρα (ακομη το σκεφτομαι),ενα ρελε 12 V  για ρυθμιση αερισμου, και ενα βυματικο μοτερ για την περιστροφη των αυγων .
> Το προγραμμα αναλαμβανει ολα τα παραπανω, αφου επιλεξεις το αυγο που εχεις βαλει, και θυματε σε πια μερα ειναι ακομη και μετα απο απωλεια ρευματος ,οποτε πχ για την κοτα την 18η μερα θα αλλαξει μονο του θερμοκρασια, και θα σταματησει να τα γυρναει.
> Το κωδικα τον δουλευω ακομη αλλα παει καλα οπως θα δειτε και στις φωτογραφιες.
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι υπερβολη ολο αυτο που εφτιαξα ,αλλα απλως....γουσταρα να παιδευτω .
> Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες οταν τελιωσω και εγω τη κατασκευη,ελπιζω να σας αρεσει




Φίλε ωραία δουλειά! Εύγε!
Το κυκλωματάκι όμως πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε? 
Και μία απορία, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος : 
-Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το κύκλωμα με τις λάμπες (θερμότητα), με κάποιο στυλ αερόθερμου (πχ. αντίσταση με ανεμιστήρα από πίσω για την διάχυση της θερμοκρασίας-κάτι σαν το αερόθερμο της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας? )

----------


## briko

> Γεια ελπιζω να διαβασει κανεις το μνμ μου. Εχω προβλημα με την εκκολαψη χηνας.



ποιο ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## briko

> Φίλε ωραία δουλειά! Εύγε!
> Το κυκλωματάκι όμως πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε? 
> Και μία απορία, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος : 
> -Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το κύκλωμα με τις λάμπες (θερμότητα), με κάποιο στυλ αερόθερμου (πχ. αντίσταση με ανεμιστήρα από πίσω για την διάχυση της θερμοκρασίας-κάτι σαν το αερόθερμο της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας? )



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...9&d=1299424579

εγω καποια φορα ειχα βαλει σεσουαρ με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

βρε παιδιά μου βγαινουν με ανοιχτά πόδια. Και μάλιστα ένα δε μπόρεσε να σπάσει το αυγό και ψόφησε μέσα. Το τελευταίο δε μπορεί να σηκωθεί καθόλου και είναι όλο ξάπλα. Θερμοκρασία 37,7 και υγρασια 60% & 90%.

----------


## briko

αυτό το πέτυχα και εγώ πολλές φορές με γαλόπουλα κυρίως όπως με κοτόπουλα.
δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε τίποτε . πιθανών να είναι εκγεννητής σακάτικα.
το ότι κάποιο αυγό δεν κατάφερε να βγει είναι συνηθισμένο.

----------


## herctrap

αν η επειφανεια ειναι λεια τοτε θα μεινουν παραλυτα

εγω τα εχω πανω σε πλεγμα ( σαν και αυτο που εχει το σουρωτηρι )

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΧΙΟΥ

και εγω πλέγμα τους έχω. Τώρα βάζω νέα φουρνιά για να δούμε.

----------


## briko

εγώ κάτω βάζω τις τελευταίες μέρες πετσέτα άλλα έχω σπωλειες αυτού του τύπου.
όπως εχω τύχει και σε κλωσσα να βγάζει ίδια προβλήματα.

----------


## arris80

καλημερα σε ολους θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το ανεμιστηρακι δουλευει συνεχως η το συνδεουμε με τον θερμοστατη? ευχαριστω

----------


## Notios38

Παντα δουλευει ..για να εχει ομιομορφη κατανομη στην Θερμοκρασια..και να μην ριχνει το ρευμα αερα πανω..στα αυγα.....Κατι σημαντικο..ποτε τα αυγα πριν τα βαλουμε για εκολαψη δεν τα βαζουμε σε ψυγειο..δεν τα αφηνουμε σε αυγοθηκες  δηλ ορθια...και δεν τα πλενουμε...αν εχει πανω του κατι με ενα συρματακι το καθαριζουμε

----------


## MacGyver

Τις δεκαετίες του 60-70 ο πατέρας μου είχε εκκολαπτική μηχανή μεγέθους τραπεζαρίας (1Χ1,70 μ. περίπου) και από την οποία έχουν απομείνει κάποια πράγματα.
Η θέρμανση γίνονταν με φιτίλι και καθαρό πετρέλαιο αλλά το σημαντικό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι από ότι θυμάμαι είχε χάλκινο σωλήνα (φ60 περίπου) με νερό, για να ζεσταίνει το χώρο των αυγών.
Δηλαδή ένα μικρό καλοριφέρ.
 Το πλεονέκτημα της χρήσης νερού είναι ότι παρέχει πολύ καλύτερη σταθερότητα-αδράνεια στις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας λόγω της μεγάλης θερμοχωρητικότητας του νερού.
Κάτι ανάλογο στη θέρμανση με καλοριφέρ σε σχέση με ένα A/C.
Στο δάπεδο είχε πυκνή σήτα που έβγαινε συρταρωτά έξω. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.416  εμφανίσεις  !!!
Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο το πόσο δημοφιλές είναι ένα όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένο θέμα.
Μία ένδειξη για το πόσο χειρότερα θα γίνουν τα πράγματα μετά τις γενετικές επεμβάσεις που γίνονται στα φυτά και τα ζώα.

----------


## minas78

Καλημέρα!!
Είμαι νέος στο forum κ διαβάζοντας βλέπω ότι πολλοί από σας γνωρίζετε πολλά για κλωσσομηχανές θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να κάνω την κλωσσομηχανή μου μέσα σε παλιό ψυγείο κ τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται  (συγκεκριμένες μάρκες) που να τις έχετε δοκιμάσει κ τέλος αν γνωρίζετε τιμές για αυτά που ζητάω.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## minas78

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά φίλε!
Μήπως μπορείς να μας δώσεις συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες για το πως την έκανες?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## briko

ενας φίλος μου ζήτησε μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση 
  αυτές υπάρχουν το σχέδιο στην απάντηση 185

 την επεξήγηση του σχεδίου στην απάντηση  120
 το δικό μου μηχανισμό περιστροφής στην απάντηση  164
 και τον κώδικα σε mikrobasic 
αντί του επεξεργαστή 16F877 φυσικά μπορεί να μπει σχεδόν οποιοσδήποτε 40πινος pic
  κάθε 18000 sec (5 ωρες) δινετε εντολη για περιστροφη 5 sec 




```
program onewire

' Set TEMP_RESOLUTION to the corresponding resolution of your DS18x20 sensor:
'  18B20: 12
'const TEMP_RESOLUTION as byte = 12

dim
  j1 ,j2 , consec as byte
  temp1 ,temp2 ,conhour as word
  tair , eair ,twet ,ewet , eoliko ,rh as float
   apotelesmarh ,tairstring ,twetstring as string[5]
   
sub procedure interrupt

  conhour = conhour + 1        'metrame thn ora
  if conhour >= 18000 then          ' ean h ora einai megalyterh apo ayti poy theloyme ***bazoyme ta deyterolepta ths oras
    consec = consec + 1  portd.2=1       'prosuetoyme deyterolepta
   if consec > 5 then                       'ean ta deyterolepta teliosoyn
    consec = 0 conhour = 0   ' conbit = conbit + 1  'midenizoyme ta deytera tin ora
     portd.2=0       'teleyteo bit  kai midenizoyme tis portes ejodoy
  end if
  end if

  TMR0L = 247         'times l kai h gia tmr0 1 sec
  TMR0H = 194
  INTCON.TMR0IF = 0   ' reset and start TMR0 interrupt cycle

end sub

sub procedure Read_Temperature()
dim buf1 ,buf2 as longint
  Ow_Reset(PORTA,5)                 ' Onewire reset signal
  Ow_Write(PORTA,5,0xCC)            ' Issue command SKIP_ROM
  Ow_Write(PORTA,5,0x44)            ' Issue command CONVERT_T
  Delay_ms(400)                     ' καθυστεριση για να σβυσει

  Ow_Reset(PORTA,0)                 ' Onewire reset signal
  Ow_Write(PORTA,0,0xCC)            ' Issue command SKIP_ROM
  Ow_Write(PORTA,0,0x44)            ' Issue command CONVERT_T
  Delay_ms(200)                     ' καθυστεριση για να σβυσει

  Ow_Reset(PORTA,5)
  Ow_Write(PORTA,5,0xCC)            ' Issue command SKIP_ROM
  Ow_Write(PORTA,5,0xBE)            ' Issue command READ_SCRATCHPAD
   Delay_us(200)                     ' καθυστεριση για να διαβασει

    j1    = OW_Read(PORTA,5)        ' Get temperature LSB
    temp1 = OW_Read(PORTA,5)        ' Get temperature MSB

  buf1 = (temp1 * 256) + j1         ' buf=16bit word
  buf1 = (buf1 * 100) div 16        ' μετατροπη σε πραγματικη τιμη
    tair=buf1/100                   'μετατροπη σε πραγματικο αρηθμο πχ 25,60
    eair=(17.67*tair)/(tair+243.5)  'υπολογισμος εκθετικου αριθμου
    eair = exp(eair)                'λογαριθμος του εκθετικου αρηθμου
    eair = 6.112*eair               'αποτελεσμα    eair

  Ow_Reset(PORTA,0)
  Ow_Write(PORTA,0,0xCC)            ' Issue command SKIP_ROM
  Ow_Write(PORTA,0,0xBE)            ' Issue command READ_SCRATCHPAD
  Delay_us(200)                     ' καθυστεριση για να διαβασει

  j2    = OW_Read(PORTA,0)          ' Get temperature LSB
  temp2 = OW_Read(PORTA,0)          ' Get temperature MSB

  buf2 = (temp2 * 256) + j2         ' buf=16bit word
  buf2 = (buf2 * 100) div 16        ' μετατροπη σε πραγματικη τιμη
    twet=buf2/100                   'μετατροπη σε πραγματικο αρηθμο πχ 25,60
    ewet=(17.67*twet)/(twet+243.5)  'υπολογισμος εκθετικου αριθμου
    ewet = exp(ewet)                'λογαριθμος του εκθετικου αρηθμου
    ewet = 6.112*ewet               'αποτελεσμα    eair


  eoliko=ewet-((1013.25*(tair-twet))*(0.00066*(1+(0.00115*twet))))
                                     ' υπολογισμος εξισωσης
  rh=(eoliko/eair)*100               ' υπολογισμος σχετικης υγρασιας RH
    rh=floor(rh)
  end sub




' ----Main----

main:
ADCON1 = 0x0F
  TRISD = 0                                      ' Configure pins of PORTD as output
'  ADCON1  = 7                                    ' configure PORTA as digital I/O
  PORTD = %00000000                              'δηλωση του PORTD ολες οι εξοδοι να ειναι 0 (αρχικη κατασταση)
  

T0CON = $86           'T0CON.TMR0ON = 1;  ; Timer0 On/Off Control bit: 1=Enables Timer0 / 0=Stops Timer0
                      'T0CON.T08BIT = 0;  ; Timer0 8-bit/16-bit Control bit: 1=8-bit timer/counter / 0=16-bit timer/counter
                      'T0CON.T0CS   = 0;  ; TMR0 Clock Source Select bit: 0=Internal Clock (CLKO) / 1=Transition on T0CKI pin
                      'T0CON.T0SE   = 0;  ; TMR0 Source Edge Select bit: 0=low/high / 1=high/low
    '  =86            'T0CON.PSA    = 0;  ; Prescaler Assignment bit: 0=Prescaler is assigned; 1=NOT assigned/bypassed
                      'T0CON.T0PS2  = 1;  ; bits 2-0  PS2:PS0: Prescaler Select bits
                      'T0CON.T0PS1  = 1;
                      'T0CON.T0PS0  = 0;
   INTCON = $A0          ' initialize and enable TMR0
   TMR0L =247        '   'times l kai h gia tmr0 1 sec
   TMR0H =194
  consec = 0          'arxikos midenismos kataxoriton
  conhour = 0
  INTCON.TMR0IF = 0     ' start TMR0 interrupt cycle

   Lcd_Config(PORTB, 3, 2, 1, 0, PORTB, 4, 6, 5) ' Initialize LCD connected to PORTB easypic5

     Lcd_Cmd(LCD_CLEAR)                          ' Send command to LCD "clear display"
     Lcd_Cmd(LCD_CURSOR_OFF)                     ' Send command cursor off

  while true
    Read_Temperature()



     FloatToStr(tair, tairstring)       'μετατροπη του tair σε χαρακτηρες
       FloatToStr(twet, twetstring)     'μετατροπη του twet σε χαρακτηρες
         FloatToStr(rh, apotelesmarh)   'μετατροπη του rh σε χαρακτηρες



     Lcd_Out(1,1,tairstring)             'εγραφη  του tair στο LCD
      Lcd_Out(1,10,twetstring)           'εγραφη  του twet στο LCD
        Lcd_Chr(1, 6, 223)               'εγραφη του χαρακτηρα  'degree'
        Lcd_Chr(1, 7, "C")               'εγραφη του χαρακτηρα   C
        Lcd_Out(1,8,"  ")
        Lcd_Chr(1, 15, 223)              'εγραφη του χαρακτηρα  'degree'
        Lcd_Chr(1, 16, "C")              'εγραφη του χαρακτηρα   C



            Lcd_Out(2,12,apotelesmarh)   'εγραφη  του tair στο LCD
             Lcd_Out(2,7,"   ")          ' εγραφη κενων χαρακτηρων (διωρθωση εμφανησης)
              Lcd_Out(2,16,"%")          'εγραφη %


     if tair <= 37 then                'εαν η θερμοκρασια ειναι  <= tair (37.00°C)τωτε
    SetBit(PORTD, 0)                     'ανοιξε την επαφη PORTD, 2 (1)
      else  ClearBit(PORTD, 0)           'αλοιως μηδενησε την επαφη
    end if

     if rh <= 70 then                      'εαν η υγρασια εναι <= με rh 70 τωτε
    SetBit(PORTD, 1)                      'ανοιξε την επαφη PORTD, 6 (1)
      else  ClearBit(PORTD, 1)            'αλοιως μηδενησε την επαφη
    end if

  wend
end.
```


το πρόγραμμα εχει ρυθμιστεί για θερμοκρασία 37 βαθμούς και υγρασία 70
τις τιμές φυσικά τις αλλάζουμε σε ότι τιμή θέλουμε

----------


## MacGyver

Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης δημοσίευσης μου #193, και για ιστορικούς λόγους, μία φωτογραφία του θερμαντήρα ο οποίος σώζεται ακόμα αν και ταλαιπωρημένος από τα 50+ χρόνια!
Τα υπόλοιπα, σίτες κλπ μπήκαν στα παράθυρα κάποιας αποθήκης στα πλαίσια της ανακύκλωσης (η αλλιώς :δεν πετάμε τίποτα) !!

IMG_20120328_134545.jpg

----------


## Manthosvf

γεια σας και απο μενα θελω να κανο καποιεσ ερωτησεις πως λειτουργη το συστημα με τους χρονοδιακοπτες τους ετοιμους που ειδα θελει και καποιο ρελε κανα σχεδιαγραμμα για βοηθεια? και το ανεμηστηρακη θα δουλευει συνεχεια η οταν αναβουν η λαμπες(αντηστασεις)? ευχαρηστω

----------


## helius

Γεια σας και από εμένα! οποίος θέλει ας ριξει μια μάτια στο e bay για stc 1000.Είναι  θερμοστάτης μεγάλης ακρίβειας πολύ οικονομικός γύρω στα 15 ευρώ με δύο ρελέ το ένα για θέρμανση και το άλλο για ψύξη. πολύ απλός στην εγκατάσταση και με μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής ιδανικός για κλωσσομηχανή :Smile:

----------


## helius

επίσης πάλι στο e bay  δείτε για DHC-100. Είναι ρυθμιστής υγρασίας!

----------


## ilias1972

για αυτό το θερμόμετρο τι λέτε περι αξιοπιστίας?

http://www.multirama.gr/products/pro...5&catid=110400

----------


## papas1979

για να κανεισ μια καλη εκολαπτικη .ενα θερμοστατης EVKO 211 και δεν θα θελεις θερμομετρο.

----------


## herctrap

εγώ την έκανα dimmerati για να την συνδέω και με την γεννήτρια των 100€ από το praktiker

http://www.pcbheaven.com/userpages/P..._in_AC_dimmer/

----------


## ilias1972

> ναι αυτο το θερμομετρο-υγρομετρο λεω, και θα του κανεις μια μικρη εγχειριση, και θα βγαλεις εξωτερικα τον αισθητηρα της υγρασιας.



μπορείς να μας δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες-λεπτομέρειες για την εγχείριση??? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## agriniopk

Αποφάσισα να φτιάξω μια μηχανή και αφού διάβασα όσα έχετε γράψει (και αφού συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω ξεχάσει τα τεχνικά που σπούδασα) θέλω την γνώμη σας για το υλικό του κουτιού. Λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης. Έχει επιλέξει κανείς τέτοιε υλικό?

----------


## Manthosvf

ειναι καλο ομως δεν θα εχεις καλη μόνωση εκτως αν το επενδύσεις με φελιζολ γυρο γυρο  :Wink:

----------


## soulhealer

καλό είναι να μην επιλέξεις ξύλο, αλλά πλαστικό υλικό.. Το ξύλο κόμα και να το πλύνεις θα κρατάει μικρόβια και μετά από 2-3 εκκολάυσεις θα βρωμοκοπάει και θα θες να το πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια μη μπορώντας να κάνεις τπτ.. Μετά από κάθε εκκόλαυση θα πρέπει να το πλένεις εσωτερικά

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπέρα φιλε ωραια η κατασκευη σου αλλα μηπως θα μπωρουσες να με βοηθήσης στο τυπωμένο. Η Q1 τι τιμη εχει? κρύσταλος δεν ειναι? ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## christakosxo

παιδια εχω παρει το συγκεκριμενο θερμοστατη  http://pet-eshop.gr/web/index.php?ro...product_id=259
πως θα τον ρυθμισω να ενεργοποιειται και να απενεργοποιειται στις καταλληλες θερμοκρασιες ??  δεν εχει πανω ενδειξεις......

----------


## vellamos

καλησπερα παιδια. εχω να κανω μια ερωτηση . ποσες φορες αναβει/σβηνει ο θερμοστατης σας?εχω παρει μια αντισταση αντι για λαμπες και δεν μπορω να την ρυθμισω. οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι απο 37.2 ως 38.7. εχω ρυθμισει το θερμοστατη να ανοιγει μεχρι τους 37.7 με αποκληση 0.1(37.6 ανοιγει παλι.). οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι καλες? επισεις δεν εχω ανεμιστιρα στην αντισταση. επιβαλεται να βαλω?πρεπει να ανοιξω τρυπες για να φερνει αερα στην αντισταση η να τον βαλω ωστε να ανακυκλωνει το εσωτερικο αερα?

----------


## ΒΑΣΩ

γεια σας  παιδια παρακολουθησα το πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα σας και εχω και εγω μια ερωτηση . εχω φτιαξει μια εκκολαπτικη μηχανη με τη βοηθεια ενος φιλου η οποια εχει 2 συρταρια πανω-κατω και ειναι απο μελαμινη στην αρχη εκκολαψε επιτυχως νεοσσους κοτας και παπιας στο κατω συρταρι (το πανω δεν το ειχα προσθεσει καθολου και τα αυγα τα γυρισα με το χερι πρωι-βραδυ αλλα η εκκολαψη πετυχε!!!) Εχοντας τοποθετησει ομως τις λαμπες απο πανω βαζοντας και το δευτερο συρταρι διαπιστωσα οτι τα αυγα του κατω συρταριου δεν ζεσταινονται το ιδιο με τα πανω (τα ακουμπαω και ειναι χλυαρα ενω στο πανω συρταρι πιο ζεστα) με αποτελεσμα την απωλεια στην εκκολαψη . εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για την ομοιομορφη θερμοκρασια και στα δυο συρταρια??

----------


## antiprosopos

Κι εγώ ετοιμάζω μια μηχανή. Αλλά δεν θα βάλω λάμπες θα το κάνω με ένα παλιό πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά.
Ανεμιστήρα έχει μέσα; (υποθέτω πως ναι )

----------


## briko

> εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για την ομοιομορφη θερμοκρασια και στα δυο συρταρια??



τύλιξε τις λάμπες με αλουμινόχαρτο (να μην φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου φως και να εχεις για κάθε λάμπα και ένα ανεμιστήρα Η/Υ.

----------


## briko

> Κι εγώ ετοιμάζω μια μηχανή. Αλλά δεν θα βάλω λάμπες θα το κάνω με ένα παλιό πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά.
> Ανεμιστήρα έχει μέσα; (υποθέτω πως ναι )



κάποια φορά είχα βάλει και εγώ πιστολάκι το οποίο έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά .
έκανε όπως πολύ θόρυβο (όπως κάνουν τα πιστολάκια) όποτε έβαλα το κουτί σε εξωτερικό χώρο .
Και στο τέλος εχει κάποιες πλατίνες μέσα για επαφές που με το άνοιγμα κλείσιμο στο τέλος κάηκαν .

Τις παρέκαμψα και τέλος όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## agis68

Καλημέρα παίδες. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το απέφευγα συνεχως ως μη ενδιαφέρων για μένα....ε απόψε εχω αυπνία και καθισα και διάβασα όλα τα ποστ. Μαλιστα τα πιο κύρια τα εσωσα σε word και όλο το Θέμα σε PDF. Από Σάββατο θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ προς αναζήτηση υλικών. Αυτό που με τρέλλανε είναι οτι δημιουργείς ζωή μαζί με τη φύση...Να είστε όλοι καλά που συμμετείχατε και ελπίζω στη βοήθεια σας. Για τα ηλεκτρονικά σκέφτομαι μια υλοποίηση με βάση το arduino. Και θα το κάνω όπως το έκανε και καποιος αλλος που διαβασα....Τωρα το βασικό είναι το σχέδιο. ¨οσο για περιστροφή έχω σκεφτει servo μοτερ με κίνηση και ρύθμιση απο το Arduino . Τα αυγά σκέφτηκα να μπουνε σε μπλεγμα με σχήμα για υποδοχή αυγού που θα κλεινει και απο πάνω και ετσι να γυρνάει όλο το σύστημα....πχ σειρά σειρά..Για υγραντήρα θα χρησημοποιήσω εναν υγραντήρα που είχα για πουρα (μονο δεν ξερω αν κανει για το μέγεθος της μηχανης) αλλά θα τα δουμε στη πορεία αυτα. Ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα όσους κατασκεύασαν και μας μετέδωσαν πολύτιμες πληροφορίες... Οπότε είδομεν.....

----------


## ΒΑΣΩ

> τύλιξε τις λάμπες με αλουμινόχαρτο (να μην φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου φως και να εχεις για κάθε λάμπα και ένα ανεμιστήρα Η/Υ.




Σ ευχαριστω θα δοκιμασω   :Rolleyes: Ανεμιστηρες εχω και σκεφτηκα ν αφησω λιγο κενο κατω ακριβως απ τη λαμπα χωρις να τοποθετησω αυγα μηπως περασει η θερμοτητα και στο κατω συρταρι

----------


## geoxst

καλως σας βρηκα.καινουριος στο φορουμ και ψιλοασχετος απο ηλεκτρονικα
απο κατασκευες ομως αρκετες 
κλωσσομηχανες ερασιτεχνικες εκανα αρκετες και ειδα πολλες.το αυγο της κοτας εχει πολλες ανοχες (μπορει να επωαστει και σε μια σκαφη σκεπασμενη με κουβερτες με ενα πιστολακι μεσα συνδεμενο με θερμοστατη και ενα πιατακι νερο-το δοκιμασα με επιτυχια)αλλα αν πατε σε πιο εξειδικευμενο(γαλοπουλες-φασιανοι ....)τοτε η μηχανη πρεπει να ειναι σωστη απο ολες τις αποψεις.η πιο απλη μηχανη που εξαλειφει πολλα λαθη κατακευαστικα για να μιμηθουμε τη μητερα φυση ειναι αυτη :
ερασιτεχνική κλω&#963.png
το ανεμιστηρακι θα δουλευει συνεχεια.με το ροοστατη οσο πιο δυνατα το βαζεις τοσο ανεβαινει η υγρασια. οι λαμπες κατω απο το ξυλο ωστε το φως και η ακτινοβολια να μη χτυπαει τα αυγα.οι σχαρες (η μεσαια επωαση και η πανω εκκολαψη)να καλυπτουν ολο το χωρο γιατι οταν βγαινουν τα διαολια οπου βρουν κενο χωνουν το κεφαλι τους και μπορει να πεθανουν.θερμοστατη και απλο να παρετε των 7 ευρω τον ανοιγετε προσεκτικα και σφιξτε λιγο το βιδακι της πλατινας ωστε να μειωθει το κενο της(ετσι πετυχαινουμε μικροτερη αυξομειωση θερμοκρασιας.τα αυγα οταν τα γυριζουμε με το χερι πρωτα πιαστε κατι μεταλλικο ωστε να φυγει ο στατικος ηλεκτρισμος (απαραιτητο)απο το χερι.τελος πρωτης εβδομαδος καλο ειναι να κανουμε ωοσκοπηση αυγων ωστε τα τσουφια να πεταχτουν γιατι επηρεαζουν και τα καλα.οι τρυπες εξαερισμου στο ιδιο υψος με τη σχαρα εκκολαψης.
καλη επιτυχια

----------

hackertom (17-12-15)

----------


## briko

αυτό με τον ανεμιστήρα να χτυπάει ένα μπολ με νερό το εχω δοκιμάσει με λίγα αποτελέσματα.
τι εχω βρει στα τόσα χρόνια για έλεγχο?
στα ενυδρεία για αέρα υπάρχει συμπιεστής αέρα και στην  άκρη βάζουμε μια "πέτρα" για μικρότερες φυσαλίδες.
όταν η υγρασία είναι μικρότερη από αυτή που θέλουμε έχουμε ON στο κύκλωμα μου που ελέγχει την υγρασία , μόλις ξεπεράσει τη τιμή που θέλουμε σταματάει να βγάζει φυσαλίδες στο μπολ νερού που έχουμε.
ένας αποτελεσματικός έλεγχος υγρασίας.

----------


## geoxst

> αυτό με τον ανεμιστήρα να χτυπάει ένα μπολ με νερό το εχω δοκιμάσει με λίγα αποτελέσματα.



εκτος απο το οτι ελεγχουμε την ενταση του ανεμιστηρα το πιατακι με το νερο ειναι διπλα στις λαμπες οποτε ζεσταινετε λιγο και ο αερας δεν αφηνει το νερο να πιασει κρουστα.και οι επαγγελματικες μηχανες ετσι ρυθμιζουν την υγρασια(απο την ενταση του αερα)
η ιδανικη υγρασια σε αυτη τη μηχανη (αν δεν υπαρχει υγρομετρο)ειναι λιγο πριν θαμπωσει το μεσα τζαμι.αν δεν καλυπτει το πιατακι βαζουμε μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## sotnats

καλησπερα παιδια, καλη χρονια με πολυ υγεια σε ολους. επηδη εχω  αποφασισει να βαλω αντισταση καλωδιου(σιλικονης), θελω να ρωτησω σε ενα  κιβωτιο απο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης με διασταση 60*70*45 τι χαρακτηριστικα  πρεπει να εχει η αντισταση ohm? watt? ποσα μετρα να ειναι. Ο λογος που  θελω να βαλω αντισταση καλωδιου ειναι γιατι ολες οι επονυμες μηχανες  εχουν αυτον τον τροπο θερμανσης

----------


## dalai

> καλησπερα παιδια, καλη χρονια με πολυ υγεια σε  ολους. επηδη εχω  αποφασισει να βαλω αντισταση καλωδιου(σιλικονης), θελω  να ρωτησω σε ενα  κιβωτιο απο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης με διασταση  60*70*45 τι χαρακτηριστικα  πρεπει να εχει η αντισταση ohm? watt? ποσα  μετρα να ειναι. Ο λογος που  θελω να βαλω αντισταση καλωδιου ειναι γιατι  ολες οι επονυμες μηχανες  εχουν αυτον τον τροπο θερμανσης



η θερμομωνοση του ξυλου παχους 16χιλ  ειναι περιπου 7W/m^2K.  απο τα  μεγεθη που εδωσες το κουτι σου εχει 2τ.μ. επιφανεια . Αν υποθεσουμε οτι  εκολαπτεις στην αποθηκη με μεση θερμοκρασια 12 C  τοτε οι απωλειες σου  ειναι  2τμ Χ (37-12) Κ Χ 7 w = 350watt
που ειναι γενικα πολλα .καλυτερα να μονωσεις

----------


## dalai

> καλημερα. ο θερμοστατης δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι ψηφιακος. εγω χρησιμοποιω θερμοστατες απλους αλλα να ειναι για κλωσομηχανη, και εχουν καλη ακριβεια. η μηχανη αναβει και σβηνει με 1,5 βαθμο διαφορα.
> σαν υλικο το φελιζολ ειναι καλυτερο απο ολα, και κραταει και την θερμοκρασια, και ειναι και ευκολο στην χρηση. 
> παραθετω μερικες φωτο απο την κλωσσομηχανη που φτιαχνω τωρα.



Ιωαννη ανακυκλωση αερα κανεις μεσα απο εκεινες τις δυο τρυπουλες πανω απο τα ανεμιστηρακια? Φτανει να κανει καλο εξαερισμο?
Μετα την 18η μερα τι κανεις για εξαερισμο αφου πρεπει να σταματησει η εσωτερικη ανακυκλωση αερα?

----------


## dalai

Λοιπον την κατασκευασα και γω (φωτο αργοτερα)
Εχω θεμα με την υγρασια.Εβαλα ενα βραστηρα απο απολυμαντηρα μπιμπερο (350 watt) και εχει θεμα. Οταν η υγρασια πεφτει στο 49% (οριο το 50%) τοτε αναβει ο βραστηρας αλλα οταν σβηνει η υγρασια εκτυνασετε στο 105% και η θερμοκρασια στους 40C (orio oi 37 C) .Πρεπει να βρω ενα πιο ίπιο τροπο να ελενχω τη υγρασια. Ελεγα να βουτηξω μιση κοινη λαμπα μεσα στο νερο αλλα υποψιαζομαι οτι θα καει σχεδον αμεσως. Μπορω να την βαλω και ακριβως απο πανω απο το νερο και να το ζεστενει σιγα σιγα? το εχετε δοκιμασει ?
Εχουμε καμοια λυση δοκιμασμενη ?

----------


## briko

Αυτό το δοκίμασα και εγώ με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.
 Μια λύση είναι τον ατμό να τον.διοχετεύεις με ένα
 σωλήνα που θα έχει ένα κλαπετο που θα κλεινει όταν φτάνει 
 την υγρασία που θες.  υποθέτω φυσικά ότι τον βραστήρα τον εχεις έξω 
από τον χώρο των αυγών.
 Η άλλη λύση είναι αυτή που κάνω εγώ που έγραψα πιο πάνω.
Η λάμπα καίγεται πολύ γρήγορα δοκιμασμένο και αυτό

----------


## thanasis3332

Δείτε λίγο αυτό  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...9&d=1272505227 είναι μια λεκάνη με νερό και από πάνω ένα vetex όταν θέλουμε υγρασία απλά ο υγρασιοστάτης που έχουμε απο ιγκουάνα βάζει σε λειτουργία μια αεραντλία από ενυδρείο με μια αερόπετρα (για να κανει μικρές φυσαλίδες) και τότε βρέχει το vetex που στεγνώνει πολύ εύκολα και υγραίνει τον χώρο μας.

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με την πλακετα για την κλωσσομηχανη (telikoteliko) που μας εδωσε ο χρηστης briko ο προγραμματισμος ειναι γραμμενος σε micro basic εχω φτιαξει την πλακετα τα εχω μονταρη ολα αλλα δεν μπορω να προγραμματίσω το pic διοτι εχω ενα serial jdm programer και δεν μπορω να το φορτωσω μονο με hex τρεχει υπαρχει περιπτωση να το μετατρεψω σε ΗΕΧ  ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## briko

αν εχεις mikrobasic δεν μπορεις να την μετατρεψεις  σε hex ?
ειναι πολυ ευκολο .

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση, έχω φτιάξει από εδώ ένα JDM Programmer (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36287) με τον συγκεκριμένο μπορώ να το προγραμματίσω εάν όχι τι μπορώ να κάνω. IMAG0030.jpgIMAG0031.jpgIMAG0032.jpgIMAG0033.jpgIMAG0035.jpg

----------


## briko

για τον προγραμματιστή δεν ξέρω .
Αν έβαλες 16F877 θα σου έλεγα να τον αλλάξεις και να βάλεις τον 18F452(0)παίζει πιο σωστά. Αν δεν εχεις την mikrobasic πες μου με mail για να σου την στείλω

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπέρα μετά από προσπάθειες ''νομίζω'' ότι το προγραμμάτισα το έβαλα επάνω στο κύκλωμα αλλά το lcd δεν δουλεύει, το μόνο που ανάβει είναι το led στην τροφοδοσία, το έχεις δουλέψει αυτό το κύκλωμα? μήπως έχω προγραμματίσει λάθος το pic16f877a? πάντως σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές έχω ήδη παραγγείλει το pic18f4520 από ebay.

----------


## briko

το κύκλωμα δουλεύει με 18F452 εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (2009) με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Diogenis29

Συγνώμη και πάλι δηλαδή φταίει το pic? γιαυτό δεν δουλεύει? εάν θες μπορείς να μου στείλεις το πρόγραμμα microbasic για να το έχω έτσι ώστε να το προγραμματίσω όταν μου έρθει με το καλό το καινούργιο pic. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ  "το e-mail μου είναι stratid@megabite.gr

----------


## briko

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post503091

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπέρα προσπαθώ να τρέχω το πρόγραμμα αλλά μου βγάζει στο build πρόβλημα ξέρεις που μπορεί να οφείλετε? σου επισυνάπτω και μια φώτο για να το δεις.klosomixani.jpg

----------


## briko

δοκιμασε με τον 18F452
δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## automatismos

poly kali doyleia

----------


## briko

Automations  σε 235 μηνύματα εχεις καταφέρει το πιο άσχετο μήνυμα.
από ότι είδα και σε άλλα threts μάλλον εχεις πρόβλημα στα ελληνικά?

----------


## kokonakis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά δεν είμαι κανένας ειδικώς στις εκκολαπτικές μηχανές αλλά έχω μια εμπειρία... είχα μια ερασιτεχνική μηχανή cova 24 ημιαυτόματη... Και έχω φτιάξει και εγώ μια δικιά μου, Ιωάννη ωραία δουλειά και γερή κατασκευή αλλά το νερό που το βάζεις? και το καπάκι που το ανοίγεις από πάνω θα χάνεις πολλή θερμοκρασία..

----------


## vagelisvolos1

μην το λες αυτό !!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgosxxx

> Λοιπον την κατασκευασα και γω (φωτο αργοτερα)
> Εχω θεμα με την υγρασια.Εβαλα ενα βραστηρα απο απολυμαντηρα μπιμπερο (350 watt) και εχει θεμα. Οταν η υγρασια πεφτει στο 49% (οριο το 50%) τοτε αναβει ο βραστηρας αλλα οταν σβηνει η υγρασια εκτυνασετε στο 105% και η θερμοκρασια στους 40C (orio oi 37 C) .Πρεπει να βρω ενα πιο ίπιο τροπο να ελενχω τη υγρασια. Ελεγα να βουτηξω μιση κοινη λαμπα μεσα στο νερο αλλα υποψιαζομαι οτι θα καει σχεδον αμεσως. Μπορω να την βαλω και ακριβως απο πανω απο το νερο και να το ζεστενει σιγα σιγα? το εχετε δοκιμασει ?
> Εχουμε καμοια λυση δοκιμασμενη ?



Αν και παλιό το θέμα, ίσως αφορά και άλλους. Λοιπόν, ξεκίνησα μόνο με νερό (χωρίς θέρμανση σ' αυτό) και η υγρασία ήταν 30%. Στη συνέχεια έβαλα 2 λάμπες καθρέπτου 60 w 2cm πάνω από το νερό και πήγε 35%. Πρόσθεσα ένα ανεμιστηράκι και ανέβηκε στο 40%. Προχθές έβαλα μιά λάμπα σκληρής υάλου 120W (κόστος 3 ευρώ) *ΜΕΣΑ* στο νερό, 3cm πριν το ντουί και έφτασα  πλέον στο 65% μέσα σε μία μέρα. Τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες θα προσθέσω άλλη μία τέτοια λάμπα πάλι μέσα στο νερό μήπως και τη φτάσω στο 80%.

----------


## dalai

Εγω πλεον χρησιμοποιηω αντισταση σιλικονης 1μετρο 20 watt  βουτηγμενη μεσα στο νερο,2 χρονια τωρα δεν εχει καει και ελενχει αψογα την υγρασια

----------


## biennik

ασχετο αλλα ηθελα να το γραψω   :Lol: 
κλωσσανε οι κοτες απο μηχανη  ,εμενα τουλαχιστον μου εχει κατσει κλωσσα που εχω βγαλει εγω με μηχανη

----------


## leosedf

Ναι μωρέ, οποιαδήποτε κότα αν την βάλεις να κάτσει 3 μέρες μένει κλώσα μετά.
Αν τη βάλεις σε τελάρο με άχυρα π.χ. και από πάνω την καπακώσεις με άλλο τελάρο (τρυπητό όπως αυτό για ντομάτες π.χ. φυσικά με φαγητό και νερό μέσα) 3 μέρες με αυγά τότε θα κάτσει θα ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία και θα γίνει κλώσα κανονικά.

----------


## street

> κλωσσανε οι κοτες απο μηχανη



ανετα .... 

αλλα μετα παιρνεις να αυγα τ και τα βαζεις και αυτα στην μηχανη  ... ασε ενα μονο αυγο στην κλωσα , εκτος και αν θελεις να το κανεις με τον πατροπαραδοτο τροπο  ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## dalai

Η καλυτερη μαγκια ειναι να κλωσησει κοτα και ταυτοχρονα να βαλεις και στη μηχανη . Μολις βγουν ολα,βαζεις το βραδυ  τα κλωσοπουλα κατω απο τη κοτα και μετα δεν νοιαζεσε ουτε για τροφη ουτε για λαμπες ,ουτε τιποτα!

----------


## street

> οποιαδήποτε κότα αν την βάλεις να κάτσει 3 μέρες μένει κλώσα μετά.



οχι απαραιτητα ... ο κοκορας γενικα με τον πατροπαραδοτο τροπο  πηδαει ολο το κοτετσι !  :Biggrin:   ( αυτο μας συμφερει ) 
αλλα δεν γινονται ολες κλωσες ....  σε ενα κοτσετσι απλο με 20 κοτες θα εχει 1 αντε 2 κλωσες  υστερα απο φροντιδα για να εχει 2 ! ( μπορει και να μαλιοτραβηχτουν καποια στιγμη  :Lol:  )  
υπαρχε το να  απομονωσεις μια κοτα με σκοπο να την κανεις κλωσα ... υπαρχει κινδυνος οχι τοσο για το αν κλωσησε τα αυγα ... αλλα για την ιδια την κοτα ... μετα δεν γενναει  απλα κλασικα αυγα ! αρα μετα για μια τετοια κοτα ολοι ξερουμε που καταληγει και ας ειναι 1 χρονου ....

----------


## street

> Η καλυτερη μαγκια ειναι να κλωσησει κοτα και ταυτοχρονα να βαλεις και στη μηχανη . Μολις βγουν ολα,βαζεις το βραδυ τα κλωσοπουλα κατω απο τη κοτα και μετα δεν νοιαζεσε ουτε για τροφη ουτε για λαμπες ,ουτε τιποτα!



χμμμμ για πες για πες ....  :Biggrin:  το εχω ξανα ακουσει αυτο  ....  γιααα καντο λιγο πιο λιανα ....  




> Η καλυτερη μαγκια ειναι να κλωσησει κοτα και ταυτοχρονα να βαλεις και στη μηχανη



??? για πες  .... 




> βαζεις το βραδυ τα κλωσοπουλα κατω απο τη κοτα και μετα δεν νοιαζεσε ουτε για τροφη ουτε για λαμπες ,ουτε τιποτα



δεν θα βγει κανα αναπηρο με αγφ τον τροπο ?

----------


## dalai

Το εχω κανει κανα δυο φορες. Η κοτα εκατσε σε 6-7 αυγα . Εγω εβαλα καμοια 20 αρια αυγα στη μηχανη. 
Απο την κοτα βγηκαν π.χ. 5 αυγα (τα αλλα κλουβια) αλλα αυτη συναχιζει να καθετε  για οσο εχει αυγα απο κατω της. Μπορεις να προσθεσεις αυγα μονο και μονο για να την καθυστερισεις ,εως οτου βγουν της μηχανης.
Μολις βγουν της μηχανης  π.χ. καμοια 15αρια  , πας το βραδυ , σηκωνεις τη κοτα και της βαζεις απο κατω τα κλωσοπουλα που βγηκαν απο τη μηχανη . Ταυτοχρονα αφαιρεις οτι αυγα εχει απο κατω της.
Ειναι ενας πολυ καλος τροπος για να μην καθεσε να προσεχεις τα κλωσοπουλα .
Το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι ο τι η κοτα δεν μπορει να σκεπασει το χειμωνα πανω απο 15-17 πουλια. Τα αλλα ή θα πατηθουν ή θα πεθανουν απο το κρυο. Το καλοκαιρρι τα πραγματα ειναι καλυτερα .Και 25 πουλια να βαλεις θα τα μεγαλωσει.
Επισης να ξερεις οτι η κοτα δεν μετραει μερες.
Μπορεις να βαλεις τη μηχανη και 10 μερες πριν βγουν τα πουλακια απο την μηχανη, να παρεις μια κοτα και να την αναγκασεις να γινει κλωσσα (με τα τελαρα). Μετα απλα το βραδυ κανεις τραμπα τα αυγα με τα κλωσοπουλα. Η κοτα δεν θα καταλάβει οτι κλωσησε  λιγες μερες

----------


## freedomman

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα έχουμε μια κλωσσομηχανή αυτή εδώ http://www.ipee.ro/
και δεν ζεσταίνει. μέτρησα στην αντίσταση και δεν έχω τάση. έβγαλα το θερμικό και η αντίσταση έχει κανονικά τάση. το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω θερμικό πουθενά. καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## el greco 1

ποιο θερμικο ειναι αυτο.

----------


## freedomman

> ποιο θερμικο ειναι αυτο.



το τυπο του εννοεις? δεν το ξερω? αλλα τελικα δεν εφταιγε αυτο ηταν κατι ποιο απλο. εχει ενα ποτεσιομετρο για να το ρυθμιζεις  σε ποια θερμοκρασια πρεπει να κλεισει. εκει ηταν το προβλημα τελικα ολα καλα. σε ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## hackertom

ωραίο θέμα και πληροφορείες

----------


## hackertom

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως μπορώ με arduino να έχω wet bulb θερμοκρασία; 
Θα χρειαστούμε και wet bulb υγρασία;

----------


## l.a

https://www.facebook.com/le.andreas....00110931295748
  καλησπερα σε ολυς καπως ετσι λεω να θεσω σε λειτουργια τη δικη μου  μηχανη. ενας ανεμιστηρας να χτυπαει πανωαπο την λαπμα τον ζεστο αερα  προς τα κατω κατω απο την λαμπα θα υπαρχει νερο! και δυο ακομα ανεμ,  αριστερα δεξια να εχει καλη κυκλοφορια και ομαλη ο αερας. σκεφτομαι μονο  να βαλω και μια λαμπα 30w περιπου πανω απο το κεντρο της  περιστρεφομενης βασης να κραταει θερμοτητα και προς την αλλη πλευρα.  σκεφτομαι μονο να βαλω ενα ρελεδακι στον ανεμιστηρα που στελνει τον αερα  πανω στο νερο να κλεινει οταν κλεινει ο αισθητηρας θερμοκρασιας τις  λαμπες? θα ειναι σωστο? η θα εχω συνεχως αυξομειωση θερμοκρασιας?

----------

